# [Epic D&D] Forgiveness is Divine (Full Again)



## Arknath (Jul 13, 2003)

I am going to run a planar epic game.  Would like 4-6 players who:

1) Have the Epic Level Handbook
2) Have the ability to type in a concise and understandable manner
3) Are willing to create characters that are planar in nature
4) Are not min/maxers, munchkins, power-mongers
5) Are interested in being a part of a great story

If you fit the previously stated requirements, character creation will be as follows:

1) 28 point buy
2) Character must be planar in nature (either through natural race, prestige class ability, etc)
3) Created at 25th level
4) Created with WotC or Malhavoc Press books (other books will be considered, but I must have them)
5) Max hit point/hit die


_Edit_ 

Here are a few additional requirements that have been added:

1) Planar race clarification: Characters can be any celestial, plane-touched or templated planar creatures.  Please no "half" templates unless both templates are planar in nature.
2) Templates must reflect a good creature.  Do not choose a fiendish or shadow template because these templates are inherently evil or non-good in nature.
3) Please, no elementals of any kind.
4) Base creature must not be, nor has ever been, mortal in any way.

This is all I can think of for now...


----------



## Rino (Jul 14, 2003)

i would like to enter this game.

cleric of (diety unknown so far)
do we get extra XP for the creation of items?


----------



## Jaik (Jul 14, 2003)

I would love to give this game a try.  If it meets the planar race requirement, I'd like to play a half-celestial halfling, unsure as to class as yet.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 14, 2003)

Jaik - sounds like an interesting concept, but I would like to have "non-mortal" characters (meaning full blood celestial or what not). Applying templates is ok by me (if you wanted to make a celestial halfling, that's cool).

Rino - you will be given XP to create magic items with.  I have as yet decided on how much.


----------



## Jaik (Jul 14, 2003)

I guess I should ask for some clarification, then.  When you say that you want "non-mortal" characters, do you mean (1) planetouched such as tieflings or aasimar, (2) full-on planar creatures such as elementals, celestials, and fiends, (3) regular creatures with a planar template applied, or (4) a mix of the above?  I'm not trying to be picky, I'm just trying to get a better handle on your vision for the game and its characters.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 14, 2003)

Don't worry about asking for clarification...I understand completely.

Let me just start by saying that the campaign will not be taking place on a "Prime Material Plane".  This being the case, I consider "plane-touched" creatures to be special creatures on the Prime, but ordinary creatures on other planes.

To directly answer a question, a mix of the above is what I'm looking at.  So you can be Celestial, plane-touched, have a planar template and so on.  However, there are three additional things that this reminded me of and so I'll put them in the requirements.

1) Please no evil or fiendish creatures.  The plot of the game is centered around the characters being non-evil.  Also, lawful alignments are STRONGLY encouraged.  Chaotic are forbidden.

2) Templates you apply should preferrably have "good" undertones to them.  Looking at the shadow template from the Manual of the Planes, "evil" or "not good" comes to mind.  Trust me...all will become clear.. 

3) Please, no elementals of any kind.


----------



## Jaik (Jul 14, 2003)

Okay, I think I'll be safe and be double-planar with a half-celestial (template) halfing monk.  Starting with 25 levels, even the adjustment for the template shouldn't bring me below 20, so I'll still be an outsider, and a lwaful good one at that.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok...just for MY clarification (see, even I need it..  ) you are planning another template with the half-celestial one?

If I need to increase the levels because of the requirements, I will do so...just need to figure out who's going to play what.


----------



## Jaik (Jul 14, 2003)

My current plan is to play a halfling with the half-celestial template applied.  The template carries a level adjustment of 2-4 depending on the DM and reference for the level adjustment.  The CR in the MOnster Manual is +2, but the ECL from Savage Species is +4. YMMV.  Assuming an ECL of +4, I'm left with a level 21 monk, and I believe that level 20 monk turns you into an outsider, but I'll have to check my PHB to be sure.

So, only one template.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok...that works...just create a background where he is planar and we'll all be set!


----------



## Rino (Jul 14, 2003)

i would like get 25 lvls of cleric, but dont know if i can. i took a look into defenders of faith and i found an PrC Complentive, if i'm not mistaking. at the 1oth lvl you become an outsider like a lvl 20 monk, so the same thinks. an you get a good health insurence 


now i know we get creation XP. i can create an armor and a weapon. 

if you realy want an half celst, fine by me. but it takes a the fun out of my second epic feat, planar turning.  

expect my char in 2 days orso. (do i need to make a bio?)


----------



## Arknath (Jul 14, 2003)

Hmmmm...

Ok...this is my fault...I was not clear enough to get across the idea that I wanted, so I'll just tell you flat out.

You will be members of a celestial "army", so to speak, and the reason I'm wanting you to be outsiders isn't simply for the Outsider creature type, it's more of a "no mortal can be a part of a god's army" thing.  

That being the case, and now that I have had more time to think about it, I think at the very least everyone will need to be an Aasimar (Jaik, if this messes with your monk plans, we can try and comprimise).  Basically the plot line is "Something has gone wrong with the pantheon, and it is your job to discover what".  The god (or gods, depending on my final decision) that you represent sent their personal agents (being divine creatures - and by that I mean creatures that have NEVER been mortal) to find out what is wrong.

Is this a little more clear?  As I said before, I'm not above raising the level a little to accomodate for templates and/or creature types...25 was just a good round number.  So, with this new and (hopefully) clearer information, you tell me what you want to play and we'll figure out the level from there.  Sound good?


----------



## Rino (Jul 14, 2003)

okay, then i have a look in the book of the realms setting. 

i'm going for this direction: aasimar, 24 lvl cleric of selune (domains: travel and mysticism(from DoF)


----------



## Arknath (Jul 14, 2003)

Cool idea...however, this will be in a custom multiverse, so I'll give you a list of the deities...


----------



## Rino (Jul 14, 2003)

okay, i'll wait for that but the mysticims domain stays, i'll choose a diety with a good alignement


----------



## Arknath (Jul 14, 2003)

After checking...after looking, none of our deities have that domain that fit the lawful/neutral and good/neutral axes that are required...

I'll give you a list here soon...


----------



## Velenne (Jul 15, 2003)

Count me in for a straight fighter.  As little ECL as possible, so probably an Aasimar Fighter 24.  Commander General of a god's armies or somesuch.

EDIT: What ECL would you assign a Paragon Aasimar, (The First Premortal)?


----------



## Velenne (Jul 15, 2003)

Something else I'm considering is a Aurumach (under the Rilmani section) from "Fiend Folio".    



> Rilmani exist to protect the middle ground and to correct any imbalances that would compromise or destroy it.  When the forces of evil -or good- threaten to take over the world, the Rilmani step in ... Aurumachs are the most powerful Rilmani and the _de facto_ leaders of the race ... Aurumachs are the diplomats and strategists of the Rilmani




ECL is exactly 25.


----------



## Someone (Jul 15, 2003)

I´d like to be in, but have a question; characters with the celestial (not half celestial, just celestial) template are acceptable, and whats the EL of that template?

I´m thinking on a sorcerer, btw.

Edit: I found it, it´s El +2.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm interested in playing, but I have been known as a bit of a min/maxer, but I don't necessarily have to, you understand.  I'm interested in trying out this PrC, which is a conversion of a faction from Planescape by the guy who wrote the Dragon article #287 about the factions in 3e.

http://planehopping.tripod.com/signer.html (It does use psionics, however)


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 15, 2003)

I am interested if this is play-by-mail.  I am not set up for IRC.  

Thanks!


----------



## Arknath (Jul 15, 2003)

Velenne: My first thought on the paragon without sitting down to calculate the LA is +15 minimum.  Depending on the base creature this could stay at 15 (a paragon aasimar) or could go as high as 60 (paragon great gold dragon).  Let me know what race you want to use.  Unfortunately, I don't have the fiend folio, so I can't allow that race (while it sounds like a cool idea).

Someone: First of all, nice handle.  Second, I think the ECL of a Celestial was errataed to +3, but I'll have to be sure on that. But a sorcerer sounds good.

Sollir: I will have to watch you very closely then, won't I?   I'll check out the class in more detail and give you a straight answer.

Urbannen: This is a Play-By-Post.  Depending on how you receive your posts on ENWorld, I guess it could be play by mail.  If you can post on these boards at a regular pace, you're welcome aboard.


Just as an aside to all, first characters completed will get the spots in the game.  I've run too many games where some players drop out after I close the recruiting...


----------



## Rino (Jul 15, 2003)

if it's not to much to ask, can you post the dieties as soon as possible so i can select the domains and give my character a weapon.


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 15, 2003)

Arknath:  Yes, I meant play-by-post.  I'm still kind of a newbie with some of this.  I've been in a PbP game on ENWorld for several months now, but it's in French so some of the terminology gets lost for me in the translation  

I will have a character to you by this evening (I'm at W-O-R-K right now.)


----------



## Arknath (Jul 15, 2003)

Sorry about that, Rino.  Here is the list you are askin for. 

Human deities 

Sounds good Urbannen, can't wait to see em!

Also, for everyone, since 3.5 is due out on Friday, I will slowly be implementing rules from that system.


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 15, 2003)

Can we play angelic beings using the Savage Species guidelines?  That would seem to fit into the "celestial army" idea.    

(I'm honestly not trying to min/max here; it's just that I don't have MoP so I'm trying to figure out how to make an appropriate character using what I do have.)


----------



## Arknath (Jul 15, 2003)

Yes, Urbannen, that is exactly what I had in mind for most characters, but I'm willing to see how the Aasimar and such work out.

Realize that we will use the Starting ECL from Savage Species.  One other note, NO Planetars or Solars.


----------



## Velenne (Jul 15, 2003)

Erg...15 is a bit too high for my tastes.  I'll have to go with the vanilla Aasimar then and think of some other reason for him to be exalted and what function he would serve.


----------



## Someone (Jul 15, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *
> Someone: First of all, nice handle.  Second, I think the ECL of a Celestial was errataed to +3, but I'll have to be sure on that. But a sorcerer sounds good.
> 
> *



*

Thanks 

It´s what comes in Savage Species. I´ll make the character with ECL +2, and edit it if you it comes to ECL +3. 

However, I have been thinking on the character and I like the Axiomatic template better for the character (He would be Lawful Good) the Perfect Human, a being blessed with many magical powers -that explains the sorcerer levels- The advantages of Axiomatic are very similar of Celestial, so I gess the ECL is the same.

I´ll assume spell from Manual of the Planes and Tome and Blood are available. Correct me if they´re not.

I´ll have the character made soon, but epic sheets take it´s time to me made. Tell us where should them be sended.*


----------



## Arknath (Jul 15, 2003)

Velenne: Yes, +26 to touch AC, 12 hit points per level, speed tripled, +13 insight to attacks, +13 to save DCs of abilities... Oh yeah...that's some GUD STUF!! Thought you were going with Axiomatic?



Someone: Yes, MotP and TaB are available and the Axiomatic is fine.  I understand that epic characters take time to make, but I'm not planning on starting this within the next week (at minimum).  I will create a Rogue's Gallery so that you can post them there, but you can send them to my email for approval before you do (located on my profile).

Keep the questions comin, guys (and girls, if present), this is gonna be a fun game!!


----------



## Velenne (Jul 15, 2003)

Yes, I'm familiar with the template. 

The ELH lists the Paragon Illithid as 26 ECL.  I'm not sure that the Aasimar is any more powerful than the illithid (at the very least, the former has no spell-like or special abilities to beef up) and therin lies my quandry.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 15, 2003)

Well, should I create my character with the signer PrC and see what you think of it first?  Or should I wait til I get a straight answer since you're taking the first PCs made...


----------



## Arknath (Jul 15, 2003)

Velenne: If you look closely at the Paragon template, the Special Attacks and Spell-Like Abilities bonuses are about 1/10 of the total benefits of the template.  Suffice it to say, I don't think that having no spell-like abilities nor special attacks to beef up is enough to merit a ECL decrease.  The ELH may describe the Paragon Illithid as being ECL 26, but as we have seen before, the ELH is not the most accurate judge of difficulty.  Also, the standard Illithid CR is 8 and added to an ECL of +15, gives the exact CR of the Mind Flayer Paragon listed in the ELH.  Sorry, but I think anyone would benefit from the Paragon template equally, minus the (Sp) and SA.  In fact, those with (Sp) and SA should be given more ECL than those without.

Besides, you become epic when your ECL hits 21 anyway. 

Sollir: Sorry, man, haven't gotten to look at it yet...go ahead and create the character and I'll take a look at it today, I promise...I will take my laziness into consideration for those who get their PC's in on time.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 15, 2003)

*Xer'tai, male githzerai Mnk8/Signer 10:* CR 25; ECL 25; Medium-size Outsider; HD 8d8+10d4+126; hp 194; Init +12; Spd 100ft; AC 52 (+12 Dex, +9 Wis, +10 Armor, +1 Mnk, +5 natural, +5 deflection); Melee unarmed strike +28/+23/+18 (1d10+2), or unarmed strike +26/+26/+23/+18 (1d10+2); SA stunning attack; SQ evasion, fast movement, leap of the clouds, PR 25, purity of body, slow fall, spell-like abilities, SR 40, still mind; AL LN; SV Fort +21, Ref +26, Will +27; Str 8 (14), Dex 28 (34), Con 18 (24), Int 14 (20), Wis 22 (28), Cha 20 (26).
Skills and Feats: Concentration +28 [21], Knowledge (Arcana) +8 [2c+1cc], Knowledge (History) +8 [2c+1cc], Knowledge (the Planes) +8 [2c+1cc] Knowledge (Religion) +8 [2c+1cc], Listen +20 [11], Remote Viewing +15 [10], Sense Motive +24 [5], Scry +15 [10], Spellcraft +11 [cc 6], Spot +20 [11], Tumble +18 [6]; Combat Reflexes, Deflect Arrows (virtual), Expertise, Improved Disarm, Improved Trip (virtual), Quicken Spell-like Ability, Weapon Finesse (Unarmed Strike); Epic Feats: Infinite Deflection.
SA-Stunning Attack (Su): 9/day, Xer'tai may attempt to stun a living creature for 1 round. The creature is unable to act unless it succeeds a Fortitude save (DC 28).
SQ-Slow Fall (Ex): When within arm's length of a wall, reduce the effective height of a wall by 50 ft when falling.
Spell-like Abilities: At will-All psionic combat and defense modes; as well as: Aura Sight, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Daze, Featherfall, Foresight, Hypercognition, Improved Fabricate, Major Creation, Mind Store, Object Reading, Precognition, Remote View Trap, Remote Viewing, Shatter, Shield of Prudence, Sense Psionics; 1/day-Planeshift (Up to 6 people) as an 18th level manifester (DC 18+level for abilities).,

Vivid Imagination (Ex): The signer gains a +2 bonus to Will saves vs. illusions.  This bonus applies only if the signer interacts with the illusion in some way.
Universal Mind (Su): The signer can communicate telepathically with any creature within 100 ft. that has a language.
Equipment: 3 +5 Throwing Stars of Returning  (216,900), +5 Quarterstaff of Dancing (162,600), Amulet of Mighty Blows +5 (S&F) (150,000), Bag of Holding (Type II) (5,000), Boots of Striding and Springing and Dexterity +6 (49,000), Bracers of Armor +10 (100,000), Cloak of Resistance +5 and Charisma +6 (86,000), Ki Straps (S&F) of Strength +6 and Natural Armor +4 (100,000), Ioun Stones (Iridescent Spindle, Clear Spindle) (20,000), Headband of Intellect +6 and Wisdom +6 (108,000), Mantle of Epic Spell Resistance (290,000), Monk's Belt of Health +6 (45,000), Ring of Protection +5 (50,000), Ring of Spell Turning (150,000), Rod of Absorbtion (50,000), 40 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds (30,000), 10 Potions of Haste (7,500), 10 Potions of Heroism (9,000), 10 Potions of Lesser Restoration (3,000).

Xer'Tai has read and benefitted from a +5 Tome for Dex, Con, Int, Wis, and Cha.
1.5k left


----------



## Arknath (Jul 15, 2003)

Ah, there is one more thing you reminded me of...

When spending money, you may purchase one item of more than 500,000.  However, the rest of your gear must be under 420,000 gp (20% of your total spending).

Those of you who wish to create magic items have 50,000XP to spend.  IF you do not spend it, it is lost, so use it well. 

That is all for now.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 15, 2003)

> When spending money, you may purchase one item of more than 500,000




You may want to cap this, otherwise someone can have +10 to all stats on one item , unless you mean one prebuilt item worth more than 500,000.

I'll rework my char later tonight...


----------



## Arknath (Jul 15, 2003)

That's where I pull out the "No-you-can't-have-it-because-I-say-so" card... 

After all, I'm the DM!


----------



## Someone (Jul 16, 2003)

I still have the feeling that something is wrong or plain stupid, but here it is anyway:

*NAME:*  Anaet-el Dar-Rakenm.

Race: Axiomatic human
Class: Sorcerer 23
Level: Total ECL 25
Alignment: LG
Experience: 300 000 xp.

AGE: 30
HGT: 6´4´´
WGT: 182 lb
SEX: Male

*Abilities:*

..............Total.......Point buy...Magic.......Level advancement
STR:......10(+0)........10	   
DEX:.....18(+4).........12............+6
CON:.....20(+5)........14............+6		
INT:.......16(+3)........10............+6		
WIS:......10(+0)........10			
CHA:......34(+12)......16...........	+8,+5...............+5

*HP* 23d4+115 =174 hp.

*Saves: *

................Total.......Class........Epic........Ability....Magic
Fort .........+18..........+6............+2...........+5........+5
Ref...........+17..........+6............+2...........+4........+5
Will ..........+18..........+11..........+2...........+0........+5

*Skills:* (ranks+ability score=total. The total skill points arbitrary assume 20 extra skill points due to magic Int increases)

Concentration 25+5=+30
Spellcraft 26+3=+29
Knowledge: the planes 8+3=+11
Scry 15+3=+18

*Feats:* (1 level 1 feat, 1 human extra bonus feat, 6 feats for level advancement, 2 epic feats; 21st level feat, and 22nd level bonus socerer feat)

-Spell penetration
-Greater spell penetration
-Improved Spell Capacity [Epic]
-Spell knowledge [Epic]
-Heighten spell
-Empower spell
-Extra spell (tome and blood) x2
-Chained spell (tome and blood)
-Extend Spell

*Languages* (8 extra languages, 16 skill points used)

Common 
Celestial
Abissal
Infernal
Ignan
Terran
Auran
Aquan
Draconic

*Combat stats*

Speed 30 feet. (60 with boots of swiftness)
Initiative: +4 (+4 dex) 
AC: 22 =10+8 (brazers) +4 (Dex) 
Attack: Melee: +11, ranged +15
Weapons: +3 dagger +14 +9 melee or +18 ranged

*Special qualities: *
Power Resistance 25 (40 with Mantle of Epic Spell resistance)
Darkvision 60 feet.
Resistance 20 to Fire, Cold, Sonic, Electricity. (resistance 30 to Acid with ring of elemental resistance)
Linked minds (with other Axiomatic humans)
Smite Chaos (+20 damage with a melee attack against a chaotic creature, 1/day)

*Spells* (DC 22+spell level)

0-6 spells/day
Detect magic, read magic, open/close, arcane mark, mage hand, prestidigitation, light, dancing lights, detect poison.

1-9 spells/day
Magic missile, Protection from Evil, Message, Comprenhend Languages, Shield.

2-9 spells/day
Shatter, Mirror Image, Daylight, Blindness/deafness, Glitterdust

3-9 spells/day
Fly, Slow, Displacement, Protection against Elements.

4-15 spells/day
Fear, Stoneskin, Dimensional Anchor, Attune Form (manual of the planes)

5-8 spells/day
Hold Monster, Wall of Force, Mordenkainen´s Private Sanctum (tome and blood), Xorn Movement (manual of the planes)

6-8 spells/day
True Seeing, Disintegrate, Greater Dispelling, Chain Lightning.

7-8 spells/day
Teleport without error, Reality Maelstrom (manual of the planes), Forcecage, Limited Wish.

8-8 spells/day
Maze, Mind Blank, Greater planar binding.

9-7 spells/day
Energy Drain, Bigby´s Crushing Hand, Dominate Monster, Gate, Shapechanging.

10-2 spells/day

*Equipment:*

Cloak of Epic Charisma +8 640 000 gp
Tome of Leadership and Influence +5 137 000 gp (used up)
Ring of Acid Resistance (major) 24 000 gp
Ring of Wizardry IV 100 000 gp
Rod of Absorption 50 000 gp
Brazers of armor +8 64 000 gp
Vest of Epic Spell Resistance and Resistance +5 340 000 gp
Portable hole 14 000 gp
Crystal ball with True Seeing 80 000 gp
2x Gloves of Storing 4 400 gp
Boots of Swiftness 256 000 gp
Headband of intelect +6 36000 gp
Amulet of health +6 36 000 gp
+3 dagger 18 000 gp

Spell component pouch. Includes 20 uses of Stoneskin, True Seeing and Forcecage (40 000 gp)

Staff of Perfect Knowledge: holds Discern Location (2 charges) Vision (1 charge) Analyze Dweomer (1 charge) Arcane Eye (1 charge) and Tonges (1 charge) Caster level is 15. [I calculated a cost of 88 600 gp ]

Scrolls: Locate Creature, Prying Eyes, Cloudkill, Banishment, Rary´s telepathic bond, Sending, Seeming, Reverse Gravity, Wish (x2), Mordenkainen´s disjunction (x2), Otto´s Irresistible Dance (heightened to 9 level) Soul Bind. 86 000 gp

Extra cash: 86 000 gps.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 16, 2003)

Still working on my char, that hit to cash was a bit heavy, and it's gonna take me just a little bit to un-factor out all that equipment on him.


----------



## Jaik (Jul 16, 2003)

ECL 15 for a paragon aasimar sounds more than fair to me.  I'll have base stats up tonight and equipment done by tomorrow night.  I'll be going for a ranger.  I know you're planning on transitioning to 3.5 and the ranger has seen especially large changes in the revision.  Should I just work from 3.0 or use the revision list to make a 3.5 ranger?


----------



## Arknath (Jul 16, 2003)

Someone: At first glance, everything looks good.  Can you send me a Word file so that I can take a closer (and possibly better formatted) look at it?  Oh, one thing...your age...you're immortal...so don't worry about that...well, when I say immortal, you CAN die, but you don't age.

Sollir: I didn't think that you were effected by the money hit... *goes to look again*

Nope...you're within the limits...something else you haven't posted?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 16, 2003)

Nah, i just recently took out about 200k worth of gear , still working on it though, hopefully i'll be done by the end of the night.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 16, 2003)

It's cool..like i said...no hurry


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 16, 2003)

You said 4-6 players...


I see 5...


Is there still a slot open?


----------



## Arknath (Jul 16, 2003)

So far I only have two completed characters...it's on a first-complete, first-play basis...but yeah, if you want...let me know what you're interested in playing...


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 16, 2003)

Arknath, I am planning on playing an Astral Deva Paladin 5 of Filumen.  I am working on it right now.


----------



## Jaik (Jul 16, 2003)

NAME: Cho

Race: Paragon Aasimar
Class: Ranger 10
Level: Total ECL 25
Alignment: LG
Experience: 300 000 xp.

HGT: 6´0´´
WGT: 165 lb
SEX: Male

Abilities:         Base   Points
STR: 41(+15)   14        6
DEX: 41(+15)   14        6
CON: 40(+15)  14        6
INT: 27(+7)      12       4
WIS: 34(+12)   12        4
CHA: 27(+7)     10        4

Level 4 advancement: STR
Level 8 advancement: DEX

HP: 360.

Saves: 
Fort: 232 (7 base + 15 CON + 10 template)
Ref: 28 (3 base + 15 DEX + 10 template)
Will: 25 (3 base + 12 WIS + 10 template)

Skills: (ranks + ability score + misc=total)  Note that paragon creatures receive a +10 competence bonus to all skill checks which is factored into these scores, but not listed.

Animal Empathy: 13+7=30
Balance(cc): 6+15+2(synergy)+20(boots)=48
Climb: 7+15+20(boots)=42
Concentration: 5+15=35
Handle Animal: 13+7+2(synergy)=32
Heal: 4+12=26
Hide: 7+15+30(mantle)=62
Intuit Direction: 6+12=28
Jump: 7+15+2(synergy)+20(boots)=54
Knowledge(Nature): 5+7=22
Listen: 7+12+2(race)=31
Move Silently: 7+15+30(mantle)=62
Ride: 6+15+2(synergy)=33
Search: 6+7=23
Spot: 7+12+2(race)=31
Swim: 6+15=31
Tumble(cc): 6+15+2(synergy)+20(boots)=53
Wilderness Lore: 13+12=35

Feats: 
Bonus-Expertise
Bonus-Power Attack
1-Dodge
3-Quick Draw
6-Cleave
9-Improved Two-Weapon Fighting

Languages (7 extra languages)

Common 
Celestial
Abyssal
Infernal
Dwarf
Gnome
Elven
Halfling

Class Abilities:
Track, Ambidexterity, Two-Weapon Fighting
Favored Enemies: Demons(+3), Devils(+2), Aberrations (+1)

Combat stats:
Speed 180', 90' fly
Initiative: +15 (+15 dex) 
AC:  67 = 10 + 12 (insight) + 12 (luck) + 5 (natural) + 15 (Dex) + 5(deflection)  + 8 (armor)
Attack: Melee: +25, ranged +25

Truth and Justice (twin +5 keen holy lawful shortswords):
(right hand) +53/+48 (1d6 + 40 + 2d6 vs evil + 2d6 vs chaotic, 17-20/X2)
(left hand) +53/+48 (1d6 + 32 + 2d6 vs evil + 2d6 vs chaotic, 17-20/X2)

Single Attack: +55/+50 (1d6 + 40 + 2d6 vs evil + 2d6 vs chaotic, 17-20/X2)

Full Attack, Thrown Daggers: +49/+44 (1d4 + 26, 20/X2), +49/+44 (1d4 + 18, 20/X2)

Single Thrown Dagger: +51 (1d4 + 36, 20/X2)

Weapons: 
+25 to hit (luck)
+20 to damage with melee or thrown (luck)

Special qualities: 
Darkvision 60 feet.
Resistance 10 to Fire and Cold (template)
Resistance 5 to Acid and Electricity (race)
Fast Healing 20 (template)
Damage Reduction 20/+6 (template)
Spell Resistance 35 (template)

Resistance 30 to all energies (ring)
Half concealment-20% miss chance (mantle)
Fly 50 minutes per day (bracers)
75% chance of negating criticals (bracers)
Nondetection (mantle)
Evasion (boots)
Haste 3/day, lasts 20 rounds

Spells (DC 22+spell level)
1-4 per day
2-3 per day

Equipment: 
Mantle of Great Stealth (242,000), Boots of Swiftness (256,000), Ring of Protection and Jumping +5 (52,200), Feathered Bracers of Armor and Moderate Fortification (169,000), Heward's Handy Haversack (2,000), Necklace of Adaptation (19,000), Belt of Mighty Prowess (108,000), Ring of Universal Elemental Resistance, Major (216,000), Manual of Bodily Health, read (137,500), Manual of Gainful Exercise, read (137,500), Manual of Quickness of Action, read (137,500), Tome of Understanding, read (137,500), 2 +5 keen holy lawful shortswords (200,000 each), 6 +1 returning daggers (48,000 total)

37,800 gp remaining.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh, nm, I misunderstood you (thought you meant we used onl 20% of the normal starting gold to stat our chars, + one item worth more than 500k for free), updating my char now backt o his former self.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 16, 2003)

SORRY TO EDIT...

My first idea, while interesting, wasn't really in the feeling of the campaign laid out in the first post; I could have tried to work it as such, but that would take a lot of work...


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 16, 2003)

I think I'd actually like to do a Hound Archon Fighter/Cleric.

A sort of a potent high-ranked foot soldier in the armies of Light.


A cleric of Equitas, charged to deliver justice and intercede for the helpless in His great name.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 16, 2003)

Mordane: Excellent. You'll have a good time of it as this campaign is centered around Equitas the Just... 

Urbannen: Sounds good to me.  Just create him and let me give him the once over.

Jaik: Looks good.  Two things.  Could you add the bonuses from your template to the skills?  Would make rolling them a lot easier.  Also, the world has a house ranger class that you might or might not be interested in looking at.  Let me know and I'll give a link.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 16, 2003)

Just to whet your appetites, I have started the IC thread with a little history lesson.  I will post a couple more times before we actually start the game, but just so you get a feel of the story thus far.

Also, just as most of my stories, this story was a game that was DM'd in our group and this game is a parallel to what is happening on the Prime Material in a campaign that is soon to come.  So, I ask that you all consider that you are contributing to the building of a world and that, when that campaign is over, my players will read your IC thread posts to discover the goings on upstairs while they deal with a major event on the Prime.

Anyway, just keep your eyes open for more updates.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 16, 2003)

Equitas has several domains, only one of which is standard...

Where can I find the others?


----------



## Rino (Jul 16, 2003)

i have the same problem. 

my favorit is the last one, Xess
my alignement would be: NG (the diety is N)
and as weapon a heavy mace
domains: MOON and Darkness 

EDIT: i hate spell lists for epic spellcasters, but dont know if i did it the rightway


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 16, 2003)

Ninivir, Male Astral Deva Ranger 5: ECL 25; Medium outsider (Good); HD 12d8+96 plus 5d10+40; hp 282 (max hp); Init +12; Spd 50 ft., fly 100 ft. (good); AC 45 (+8 Dex, +15 natural, +4 ring of protection, +8 bracers of armor), touch 22, flat-footed 37; 

Base Attacks +17/+12/+7/+2 (+12 outsider, +5 ranger)

Atk +31/+26/+21/+16 melee (1d8+16, holy heavy mace +5 of disruption) and +30 melee (1d6+15/19-20, x3, ghost touch keen holy handaxe +4) or +30/+30/+25/+20/+15 ranged (1d4+5, sling +4 of speed and distance w/ bullets +1 of bane vs. demons and devils); Face/Reach 5ft. by 5ft./5ft.; 

SA Stun, spell-like abilities; SQ DR 10/+1; SR 30; protective aura; fire resistance 20; tongues; electricity, cold, acid, and petrification immunity; +4 save against poison; uncanny dodge (cannot be flanked or caught flat-footed), keen vision, FROM ITEMS continual one-half concealment (20% miss chance), continual nondetection; 

Saves: 
Fort +28 (outsider12 8, Rgr5 4, Con 8, cloak 8)
Ref +25 (outsider12 8, Rgr5 1, Dex 8, cloak 8)
Will +22 (outsider12 8, Rgr5 1, Wis 5, cloak 8)

Abilities: 
Str 33 (base 12, racial 12, increase 1, inherent 2, enhancement 6)
Dex 26 (base 16, racial 8, inherent 2)
Con 26 (base 12, racial 8, enhancement 6)
Int 18 (base 10, racial 8)
Wis 20 (base 12, racial 8)
Cha 24 (base 12, racial 10, inherent 2)

Skills: Concentration (11)+19, Escape Artist (8)+16, Hide (20)+58, Knowledge (the Planes) (12)+16, Listen (19)+28, Move Silently (20)+57, Wilderness Lore (20)+25 (+55 for tracking), Spot (19)+28, Knowledge (religion) (10)+14, Knowledge (arcana) (7)+11, Sense Motive (8)+13, Disguise (4)+11, Knowledge (nature) (3)+7, Search (2)+6; 

Feats: 1. Improved Initiative, 3.Flyby Attack, 6. Great Flyby Attack, 9. Track, 12. Quick Draw, 15. Power Attack, Rgr1. virtual Ambidexterity and Two-Weapon Fighting

Languages: Celestial, Infernal, Draconic, Common, Elven, Abyssal, Dwarven

Protective aura (Su): As a free action, Ninivir can surround himself with a nimbus of light having a radius of 20 feet. This acts as a magic circle against evil and as a minor globe of invulnerability, both as cast by a 12th level sorcerer. The aura can be dispelled, but Ninivir can create it again as a free action on his next turn.

Tongues (Su): Ninivir can speak with any creature that has a language, as though using a tongues spell cast by a 14th-level sorcerer. This ability is always active.

Keen vision (Ex): Ninivir has low-light vision and 60-foot darkvision

Stun (Su): If Ninivir strikes an opponent twice in one round with his mace, that creature must succeed at a Fortitude save (DC 17) or be stunned for 1d6 rounds.

Spell-like abilities: at will – aid, continual flame, detect evil, discern lies, dispel evil, dispel magic, holy aura, holy smite, holy word, invisibility sphere (self only), polymorph self, remove curse, remove disease, and remove fear; 7/day – see invisibility and cure light wounds; 1/day – heal and blade barrier. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 12th-level sorcerer, save DC 17 + spell level

Skills: +4 racial bonus to Spot and Listen

Favored enemies: 1st – demons (+2), 2nd – devils (+1)

Ranger spells per day: 2. Usually prepared: delay poison, speak with animals

Items:  holy heavy mace +5 of disruption (162312), sling +4 of speed and distance (162300), 50 bullets +1 of bane vs. demons and devils (50350), ghost touch keen handaxe +4 (162306), bracers of armor +8 (64000), cloak of epic resistance +8 (640000), The Path (306870) (+30 enhancement bonus to Wilderness Lore checks for tracking and Intuit Direction checks, 3x normal vision, true seeing, map of surrounding area 3x/day, passage through water or plant growth 3x/day 20’r, bridge 1x/day, pass without trace 1x/day w/20 others), ring of protection +4 (32000), ring of X-Ray vision (25000), Mantle of Great Stealth (242000) (+30 to Hide and Move Silently, continual one-half concealment (20% miss chance), nondetection as per the spell), belt of giant strength +6 (36000), amulet of health +6 (36000), manual of gainful exercise +2 (read) (55000), tome of leadership and influence +2 (read) (55000), manual of quickness of action +2 (read) (55000), iridescent ioun stone (15000), 862 gp left over.  

This character is done in version 3.0, so there are several changes that will have to be made to convert him.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 16, 2003)

The Moon and Darkness Domains are in the Forgotten Realms Campaign Sourcebook, Rino.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok...here we go...the down and dirty Domain location version.. 

Darkness: Deities and Demigods, Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, Book of Vile Darkness, and Kingdoms of Kalamar.  

Moon: Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting

Glory: Deities and Demigods, Defenders of the Faith (listed as Prestige Domain), and Kingdoms of Kalamar

Hero: Oriental Adventures

Holy: Dragon Annual #6 (I can post the domain if you like)

Judgment: Relics and Rituals 2 (They use a system where two spells can be chosen from at a given level.  I don't use that system, so see me for this domain.)

Rino: Just FYI, if you want to know how to pronounce Xess, it is pronounced ZESS.  

Any more questions?


----------



## Arknath (Jul 16, 2003)

Urbannen...Did you change your mind from Paladin to Ranger?  Just wondering.  It's cool if you did, but I wanted to mention that we have a house rule ranger if you would like to have a look.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 16, 2003)

Cool... I think I have all those books...


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 16, 2003)

Judgement only has one spell per level; it's one of the few that does in R&R II.


Glory is a "Prestige Domain;" are you using that moniker (and therefore I couldn't select it unless I was in a PrC that gave me a third domain) or can I select it as one of my two initial domains?

If I can -- I'm gonna go Glory and Judgement.  If not, I'm gonna go Judgement and Hero.


----------



## Velenne (Jul 16, 2003)

*Ikatsu the First Primortal* Male Medium-Sized Outsider (Aasimar)
*Class:* Samurai 14/Iaijutsu Master 10 (ECL 25)
*Hit Dice:* 14d10 + 10d10 (240 hp)
*Initiative:* +24 (+11 Dex, +9 Cha, +4 feat)
*Speed:* 30'
*Armor Class:* 54 (10 +6 Armor +11 Dex +7 Int +6 Insight +5 Luck +4 Deflection +5 Natural; conditional +4 Shield & +1 Haste-Dodge from Sword if activated & +5 if Expertising = AC 64)
_Touch:_ 43 (as above -6 Armor -5 natural)
_Flat-footed:_ 34 (10 +6 Armor +4 Insight +5 Luck +4 Deflection +5 Natural) 
*Attacks:* +39/+39/+34/+29/+24 melee (_Ascending Perfection_) (+20 BAB, +2 Epic AB, +11 Dexterity, +5 enhancement, +1 feat; conditional -5 if Expertising +1 unnamed from Haste)
*Damage:* 1d10+5 (_Ascending Perfection_) (+5 Enhancement; Conditional +1-20 from Power Attack and +6d6-9d6 vs. flat-footed opponents in 1st round of combat)
*Special Attacks:* Light, Ancestra Daisho(_Ascending Perfection_, +5 Vorpal Katana), Iaijutsu Strike, One Strike- Two Cuts, Strike With No Thought
*Special Qualities:* Acid, cold, and electricity resistance 5, Canny Defense, Lightning Blade, Strike From The Void, SR 40, Active Spells from Items (Mind Blank, Freedom of Movement, Spell Turning (6 lvl's/day), Holy Aura, Fly, True Seeing, Shield of Prudence)
*Alignment* Lawful Good
*Saves:* Fort +13, Ref +22,Will +14 (Base 11/9/11 + 2/2/2 epic + 0/11/1 stats +4 resistance)
*Abilities* Str 13, Dex 23(33), Con 10, Int 18(24), Wis 12, Cha 23(29)   (Int @ 4, Dex @ 8 & 12, Cha @ 16, 20 & 24; +5 inherant to Dex, Int, & Cha from books, +6 enhancement to Int & Cha from Cloak, +10 enhancement to Dex from Sword)
_Skills and Feats_ Balance +24(13 ranks), Craft(Weaponsmithing) +26(20), Diplomacy +24(15), Iaijutsu Focus +36(27), Sense Motive +14(13), Tumble +31(20) ; (1)Quick Draw, (S2)Dodge, (3)Improved Initiative, (S4)Weapon Focus: Katana, (6)Karmic Strike, (S7)Mobility, (9)Power Attack, (S10)Expertise, (12)Cleave, (S13)Spring Attack, (15)Great Cleave, (18)Improved Critial(Katana), (IM4)Combat Reflexes, (21)Improved Combat Reflexes, (IM9)Whirlwind Attack, (24)Dire Charge

*Gear*

Ascending Perfection - +5 Vorpal Katana (200k)
-----Intelligent (INT 27, WIS 14, CHA 22; LN; Empathic; Ego 42) (8.4k) 
-----Primary: Uncanny Dodge(AC, Flank), Evasion, No sleep/breathe (24k)
-----Extraordinary: Heal 1/day, Shield 3/day, Haste 10 rds/day (75k)
-----Awesome: Intensified Cat's Grace (+10) 1/day (100k)
-----Total Worth: 407.4k
Ring of Virtuous Good - 250k (Blindness DC if Evil = Fort 22)
Ikatsu's Cloak - +6 to INT & CHA (72k)
Amulet of the Primortal -  as Cowl of Warding (MoF 156 - 200.8k)
Haori of Epic SR - (Oriental samurai outfit; as Mantle) 290k
Torc of Natural Armor +5 - 50k
Bracers of Blinding Strike (MoF 155 - 102k)
Helm of Vision (DotF 26 - 91.6k)
Winged Mask - (MoF 168 - 13k)
Ring of Regeneration - (90k)
Naristan's Belt of Insight - (Custom; Shield of Prudence 2/day, Command-word Activated("Foremn"), ML 12; 51.84k)
Gambler's Gloves - (Custom; +5 luck bonus to AC  - 62.5k)
Has Read: Manual of Quickness in Action, Tome of Leadership and Understanding, Tome of Clear Thought (412.5k)

Total Spent: 2,085,000 gp
Total Remaining: 1,500 pp

*Appearance*

The First Primortal has spent innumerable days and nights on the field of battle wearing his _Haori_ and full helm.  It is said that he his eyes have no pupils, or that they are red, white, or solid black.  Others say he has no face- that the helm is now a part of him.  The helm itself is polished silver and forged to shape perfectly around Ikatsu's head but cover his eyes, nose, and mouth.

His _Haori_, taken from an vanquished opponent many centuries ago, is solid white, trimmed in thread-of-mithral patterns around the cuffs, collar, and hem.  A spell repelled by its wards causes it to briefly take on a golden appearance.

Ikatsu is immensely tall, standing seven and one-half feet and weighing 230 pounds.  His extreme leanness belies his ferocity in battle.  

*Backstory*

Ikatsu is the final step of devolution of godhood before mortalhood.  He is one of three Primortals (a male cleric and a female sorceror round out the bunch) created by the over-dieties during the systematic creation of all Beings.  This process began with the greater deities and ended with the basest of living things.  Along the way, immortal beings of the non-Prime Material planes were created to serve the gods (directly or indirectly) while the subsequent sentient mortals were created to be worshippers of the gods.  

As a Primortal, he is the least of all celestials -the next closest thing to being mortal- but is nevertheless immensely respected among them.  Solars venture to his battlefield to test their mettle against him.  To date, he has never lost a duel.

He currently resides in Acheron where he directs the mindless armies in endless battle and hones his skill with the katana in a ceaseless cycle of ascending, achieving ascention, and reascending.  If Ikatsu served any diety, it would be the god of war, but only indirectly through his constant battles.


----------



## Someone (Jul 16, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Someone: At first glance, everything looks good.  Can you send me a Word file so that I can take a closer (and possibly better formatted) look at it?  *




The post was directly copied and pasted from the word file where I have the character. Tell me what kind of format do you prefer and I´ll send it asap.



> *Oh, one thing...your age...you're immortal...so don't worry about that...well, when I say immortal, you CAN die, but you don't age.
> *




OK, fixed that. I´m also changing a couple minor things, but the character remains essentially the same.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 16, 2003)

Someone: That may be the case, but I don't think the boards stick well with the original formatting.  If that's all you got, then go ahead and send it...I'll be satisfied with that. 

Velenne: Very nice!  Could you do the same and send me a Word copy?

Mordane: Glory is available to Equitas' clerics as a regular domain.  You can choose that without a prestige class giving you a third.

All: As we near our goal (much quicker than I could have expected, heh) I need something from each of you.  Most of you have chosen a deity to perform services for, but not all of you have.  If you could all give me a deity that you "work for" then I would be greatful.  We're getting close to bell time.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 16, 2003)

I just want to make sure I'm not a total lunatic...

What would a +6 brilliant energy greatsword cost?  It has a +10 effective bonus.  Does this mean it costs 2,000,350 gp?


----------



## Arknath (Jul 16, 2003)

You've got it right, bub...but the only thing that makes it that much is the +6 enhancement...take it down to a +5 and save yourself about 1.8 mil.


----------



## Rino (Jul 16, 2003)

yes because it has an +6 bonus if you let it +5 you only have to pay about 100k

mordane: that's why i chose that diety, cause i know the domains


----------



## Rino (Jul 16, 2003)

Name:  Nen Korko
Race: Aasimar
AL: NG
LVL: 24 
Class: Cleric of Xess

Speed: 20ft/round
Ini: +8
HP: 24d8+168
AC: 37 (10+3dex+13armor+7shield+4haste)

Stats:
STR   24 +7 (12+5 inher+1lvl+6ench)
DEX   16 +4 (12+4inher)
CON  24 +7 (12+5inher+1lvl+6ench)
INT   14 +2 (10+4inher)
WIS  38 +14 (15+5inher+4lvl+6ench+6ioun+2racial)
CHA  25 +7   (12+5inher+6ench+2racial)


Saves:
F: 23 (16+7)
R: 20 (16+4)
W: 30(16+14)

BaB: 20/15/10/5
Melee base: 27/22/17/12
Ranged base: 24/19/14/9

Melee:
“Outsider Mace”
+1 holy icy burst evil outsider bane heavy mace of impact
28/28/23/18/13 1d8+1d6ice+8(+2d6holy+2d6 bane) 17-20/x2
on crit: 1d10ice
(with GMW: +5 weapon 32/32/27/22/17 1d8+1d6ice+12)

Mace of smiting of impact*
30/30/25/20/15 1d8+10 17-20/x2
vs constructs: 32/32/27/22/17 1d8+12 17-20/distruction
vs outsiders: 30/30/25/20/15 17-20/x4

Ranged:
+5 might comp (+4 str) longbow
+1 arrows
30/25/20/15 1d8+10

Armor and Shield:
+5 mithril full plate of heavy fortivication
max dex: +3
AC bonus: 13
Armor Check Penalty: -4
No crits and sneak attacks

+5 mithril large shield of speed
AC bonus: +7
Always hasted

Feats + special abilties:
Combat casting
Improved Initiative
Enschew Materials
Improved Critical: Heavy Mace
Quickdraw
Empower Spell
Maximize Spell
Blindfight
Improved Spell Capasity (Epic)
Planar Turning (Epic)
Ingnore Material Components (Epic)
Darkvision 60ft
Acid, Lightning, Cold resistance 35
Fire, Sonic restitance 30
SR 40
Ligth (cast light once a day)
+2 Listen, Spot
Languages:
Common
Celestial

Spells: 6/9+1/9+1/8+1/8+1/8+1/7+1/6+1/6+1/6+1/3/2/2/2/2
DC: 24/25/26/27/28/29/30/31/32/33/34/35/36/37/38
Domains:
Darkness and Moon (spells prepared for moon)

LvL 0: (DC: 24)
Create Water
Mending
Detect Magic x2
Read Magic x2

LvL 1: (DC 25)
Wieldskill (MoF) x2
Deathwatch x2
Comprehend Languages x3
Detect Evil x2

LvL2: (DC: 26)
Consecrate X3
Speak With Animals x2
Zone of Truth x2
Hold Person x2

LvL3: (DC: 27)
Remove Disease x2
Speak with Dead x2
Speak with Plants x2
Daylight x2

Lvl4: (DC 28)
Death Ward x2
Greater Magic Weapon x2 (x1 cast on Outsider Mace)
Neutralize Poison x2
Restoration x2

LvL5: (DC29)
True Seeing x2
Plane Shift
Empowered Searing Lightx3
Ethereal Jount x2

LvL6 (DC30)
Etherealness x2
Heal x4
Heroes’ feast

LvL7 (DC31)
Destruction x2
Greater restotation x2
Empowers Flamestrike x2

Lvl8 (DC32)
Symbol
Holy Aura
Fire Storm
Maximized Empowerd Searling light x2
Maximized Flame Strike x2 (taking 1 lvl9 slot)

Lvl9 (DC33)
True Ressurection x2
Storm of Vengeance x2
Sommon Monster IX x2 (taking 1 lvl 10 slot)

LvL 10 (DC 34)
Maximized Empowered Flame Strike x2

LvL 11 (DC35)
Empowerd Fire Storm x2

Lvl 12 (DC36)
Maximized Storm of Vengeance x2

LvL 13 (DC 37)
Maximized Empowerd Fire Storm x2

Lvl 14 (DC 38)
Maximizes Empowerd Storm of Vegeance x2

Skills: 108 points
Concentration: 34(27+7)
Diplomacy:  26(19+7)
Heal: 24(10+14)
Knowlegde (religion): 29(27+2)
Spellcraft 27(25+2)

Equiptment:
Outsider mace
Mace of smiting with impact
+5 might comp (+4str) longbow
+5 mithril full plate of heavy forticitaction
+5 mithril large shield of speed
100 +1 arrows
mantle of epic spell resistance
ring of major universal elemental resistance
4x +5 tome/manual
2x +4 tome/manual
gloves of wisdom +6
periapt of charisma +6
belt of giant strenght +6
braces of health +6
ioun stone +6 wis
Quiver of ….. (same as Elhonna)
Stone of save travaling**
Hewards Handy Haversack
Cleric’s vestment (200 gc)
Mithril holy symbol 
87438 gc left

 *mace of smiting with the impact ability on it
** Stone of travaling
grants wielder:
to sustain with out air and sleep
uncanny dogde (as 5th lvl Barbarian)
Evasion
Heal: as spell 1/day
Fly: as spell 30minutes per use 2/day
Detect thoughts: 100 ft range 1 minute per use 3/day
Teleport with out error 2/day
Chain lighting 20d6 damage DC 30
Stats:
18 int
20 cha
26 wis
AL: LN
Ego: 40
Communication: telepathy


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 16, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *You've got it right, bub...but the only thing that makes it that much is the +6 enhancement...take it down to a +5 and save yourself about 1.8 mil.  *




I put together something a little less expensive, but still nice and impressive...   I'll be ready to post in about an hour, I think.


----------



## Someone (Jul 16, 2003)

Rino, I noticed a couple of things; ¿How do you get 14 level spells? I thought Improved spell capacity gives you only 1 slot of a single level higher than the maximum, not all the slots your spellcasting stat allows to have bonus on. And the ioun stones give an enhancement bonus to stats, so they don´t stack with periapts and such.


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 16, 2003)

Well, if we're giving our notes...

Rino:  the base attacks for a 24th level cleric are +17/+12/+7.  The base saves are +14/+8/+14.  I think you also shorted yourself 2 points in your base stats - I only count 26.

Should the paragon template be more than +15 ECL?  +15 ECL means its ECL is the same as its CR, and usually CR is lower.  It's a pretty good template, especially when you consider that all the bonuses to attacks, saves, AC, and skills are effectively increased by +7.5 because of the stat increases.  Still, you do lose a lot, especially iterative attacks.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm having some trouble with spending cash...

I'd like to spend some money on a keep... but I don't know if having a keep is a viable option in this campaign.


Is it a good idea, or should I find other things to purchase?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 16, 2003)

[LURK] According to the savage species rules on how to figure out a templates ECL, I did the math and a Paragon ranges from 20-22 lvl adjustement, depending on the base creature. (20 if it's one of the PHB basic races)[/LURK]


----------



## Arknath (Jul 17, 2003)

Mordane: If you'd like to spend money on a planar fortress, please, be my guess (replace 'fortress' with house, apartment, hovel, what have you).

All: I have received two pc's in word format via email.  For final consideration, I ask that all of you send me your characters when finished in a word document.  This is where I will look over the mechanics and what not to make sure everything is kosher.

Jaik: I am going to have a look at the Paragon template in more detail and may decide on raising the ECL. It seems that, again, the ELH hasn't done a great job of balancing ECL and CR.  I'll return with my verdict.  In the meantime, please think of what changes you might want to make if I decide to reduce or ban the template altogether.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 17, 2003)

Iuris, male hound archon Clr7/Ftr7; CR 25; ECL 25; Medium-size Outsider (Good, Lawful); HD 13d8+7d10+100; hp 274; Init +10; Spd 40 ft; AC 38 (+6 Dex, +9 natural, +8 armor, +5 deflection), touch 21, flat-footed 32; Melee Equitas’ Steel  +33/+28/+23 (2d6+20/17-20x2), or bite +27 (1d8+11/x2), or 2 slams +21 (1d4+5/x2), or touch +24 (spell); Ranged Equitas’ Steel +28 (2d6+20/17-20x2), or ranged touch +22 (spell); SA aura of menace, spells; SQ alternate form, damage reduction, darkvision 60 ft., immunities (electricity, petrification), low-light vision, magic circle against evil, poison resistance +4, scent, spell-like abilities, SR 19, teleport without error, tongues, turn undead 7/day; AL LG; SV Fort +27, Ref +22, Will +27; Str 34, Dex 22, Con 21, Int 15, Wis 27, Cha 19.
Skills and Feats: Climb +17 [0], Concentration +16 [10], Craft (weaponsmith) +23 [10], Hide +25 [8], Intimidate +9 [4], Jump +62 [10], Knowledge (arcana) +7 [4], Knowledge (religion) +10 [7], Listen +17 [8], Move Silently +17 [0], Profession (siege engineer) +17 [8], Sense Motive +19 [10], Spot +17 [8], Survival +13 [4], Swim +18 [6], Spellcraft +6 [3]; Dodge, Empower Turning, Epic Weapon Focus (greatsword), Epic Weapon Specialization (greatsword) Improved Initiative, Improved Scent, Mighty Leaping, Mobility, Power Attack, Uncanny Scent, Weapon Focus (greatsword), Weapon Specialization (greatsword).

Cleric Spells per Day: 6, 7, 6, 5, 4.  Base DC 18 + Spell level.  Domains: Glory (+2 bonus on turning check, +1d6 bonus on turning damage), Judgment (true strike 1/day against anyone who has wounded me within 24 hours as a free action).  Normal spells prepared: 0 – cure minor wounds, detect magic x2, read magic, mending, guidance; 1—Prevarication’s bounty, burial blessing, cure light wounds x2, doom, sanctuary, bless; 2—knife spray, Hedrada’s balance, cure moderate wounds, consecrate, shield other, zone truth, hold person; 3—searing light, sword stream, cure serious wounds, dispel magic, wind wall; 4—discern lies, cure critical wounds, dismissal, sending

Aura of Menace (Su): Iuris is surrounded by a 20-foot aura of menace.  Creatures within this area must make a Will save (DC 24) or take a –2 morale penalty on all attacks, AC, and saves for one day.

Alternate Form (Sp): Iuris can assume the form of any normal canine animal as a standard action, similar to a polymorph self spell but allowing only canine forms.  While in canine form, Iuris’ land speed becomes 60 feet, and he gains a +4 circumstance bonus on Hide and Survival checks.

Damage Reduction (Ex and Su): Iuris possesses a natural DR 10/+1, but his vestments of faith also provide him DR 5/+5.

Darkvision (Ex): Iuris can see in the dark up to 60 feet.

Immunities (Ex): Iuris is immune to electricity damage and petrification effects.

Low-Light Vision (Ex): Iuris can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.  He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.

Magic Circle against Evil (Su): Iuris can create a magic circle against evil that continually surrounds him, as a Sor20.  This ability is usable at will as a free action.

Poison Resistance (Ex): Iuris receives a +4 bonus on all saves versus poison.

Scent (Ex): Iuris can detect opponents by sense of smell, at a range of up to 60 feet.  He can pinpoint the location of an opponent by smell within 20 feet.

Spell-like Abilities (Sp): Iuris can use the following abilities at will, as a Sor14 – aid, continual flame, detect evil, and message.

Spell Resistance (Ex): Iuris possesses spell resistance 19.

Teleport without Error (Su): Iuris can teleport without error at will, as a Sor14, except that he can only transport himself plus up to 50 pounds of objects.

Tongues (Su): Iuris can speak with any creature that has a language, as per the tongues spell cast by a Sor14.  This ability is always active, unless Iuris chooses to disable it as a free action.  The effect can be dispelled, but Iuris may create it again on his next turn as a free action.

Turn/Destroy Undead (Su): Iuris can attempt to turn undead up to 7 times a day.  The turning check is 1d20+6, and the turning damage is 3d6+13.  Iuris turns as a Clr9.  Normally, Iuris will use the Empower Turning feat from his holy symbol, which makes these rolls 1d20+4, and 5d6+13 for turning damage as a Clr9.

Possessions: Equitas’ Steel (+4 keen, throwing, returning, flaming burst greatsword), headband of perfect excellence, robe of epic resistance +6, Equitas’ Security (shadowed, silent moves, sacred bracers of armor +8), ring of protection +5, Equitas’ Grace (ring of climbing, jumping, and feather falling), greater holy symbol of Equitas, left arm of nyr, belt of many pockets, hammer of the weaponsmith, weightless scabbard, pearl of power (2 spells), luckstone, vestments of faith, prayer book

Iuris has read and benefited from a +5 Tome for Str, Con, Int, Wis, and Cha.

Keep – Equitas’ Bastion (Lighthouse Keep [see Sword and Fist])
	10K in furnishing
	20 soliders
	10 house servants

Weight Carried: 4 lb.


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 17, 2003)

Cool, another celestial  .

My wandering do-gooder astral deva ranger of course sniffs at your tastefully furnished do-gooder doghouse, cough, lighthouse keep.


----------



## Jaik (Jul 17, 2003)

You know, the more I read the Paragon template, the more I thought "Heck yeah, I'll take this for 15 levels."  And then I bought equipment and it just got worse.

Oh yeah, so far, I think I've seen a cleric, monk, fighter, and sorcerer in various combinations as well as some mention of a bard.  Is a rogue out of the question, or would a godly infiltrator be feasible?


----------



## Arknath (Jul 17, 2003)

Dammit...something else that I need you guys to change...

Max hit points per hit die

Jaik...Now that you mention it, it wouldn't be against the edict...

You might look at Xess (for darkness) or Ianua (for portals and wanderers).  What do you think?


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Iuris -- Background*

Iuris – whose name means “Oath,” the Silver Arm of Equitas, began existence as many celestials do – born from the will of his god, forged to do battle against evil.  The early years were a blur; hard-fought battles against the legions of darkness, regrouping to safer grounds, and then returning to plunge deeper into enemy territory.  In one of these horrific battles, young Iuris lost his left arm to a powerful babau demon – he tore the monster to pieces, and then fell unconscious, thinking his purpose was served.

He awoke several days later, lying in the great temple of his God.  He looked to his side… and saw the silver arm.  He sat up, and asked the hospitaler what had happened.  “Your unit was victorious, archon, and you were brought to us.  We have done what He commanded be done to you.  Go – speak to the Seer.  He has words for you from Him.”

Trembling, Iuris left the infirmary, and immediately sought out the Seer.  He came upon a scarred and aged ghaele in the secluded glade of the temple.  Before he could speak, the Seer turned to regard him.  “You have come, finally.  No more rest for you.  You, your silver arm will build the Bastion.  You will keep the line.  Go – build.  He commands it.  He will give you the power – he will send you the people.  You will be his Arm.  You will be his fist.”

Those words… Iuris has followed them ever since.  He constructed Equitas’ Bastion, on the edge of the plains, as a border keep to protect from infernal incursions.  He has slowly increased his understanding of his place in the clergy of Equitas, and has honed his martial skills in countless battles against demonic forces.

His keep also serves a as sanctuary for the poor and refugees, and his employees and watchmen serve the poor who seek out the keep, offering beds and food, as well as safety from the roaming devils and other unsavory beings.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 17, 2003)

Mordane: Could you post the breakdown of the following abilities of your character?

Saves
Ability Scores (Including starting score, please)
Attacks
Damage

After doing some calculations of my own, I have come up with different numbers (Unfortunately for me, they are in your favor!  ) So I just want to make sure I'm doing the same thing you are. 

ALL: For those of you who haven't done this, please do so.  It will make my life easier and will move the game along much quicker.

So far, everything else looks good though...I only have three Word files from you guys so that means that there are three of you who haven't sent yours in.  Your character is officially "done" when I have a MS Word copy.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 17, 2003)

Someone:

You had everything correct on your sheet (as your stuff was pretty well broken down) except one thing.  Can you break down your attacks with the dagger (both ranged and melee).  I've got a very different number.  

Thanks!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 17, 2003)

Sorry, didn't include this in my email:

Racial Modifiers: +6 Dex, -2 Int. +2 Wis
Starting Scores: Str 8, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 11, Wis 15, Cha 14 (28 points)
Racial Mods Added: Str 8, Dex 20, Con 13, Int 9, Wis 17, Cha 14
Inherent Mods Added: Str 8, Dex 25, Con 18, Int 14, Wis 22, Cha 19
Level Mods Added: +3 Dex, +1 Cha
Final Stats w/ Enhancement Bonuses in Parenthesis:
Str 8 (14), Dex 28 (34), Con 18 (24), Int 14 (20), Wis 22 (28), Cha 20 (26).


----------



## Rino (Jul 17, 2003)

someone: you were right my fault i didn;t read the discription that carefull, sorr about that




Name:  Nen Korko
Race: Aasimar
Gender: Male
AL: NG
LVL: 24 
Class: Cleric of Xess

Speed: 20ft/round
Ini: +8
HP: 24d8+168
AC: 37 (10+3dex+13armor+7shield+4haste)

Stats:
STR   24 +7 (12+5 inher+1lvl+6ench)
DEX   16 +4 (12+4inher)
CON  24 +7 (12+5inher+1lvl+6ench)
INT   14 +2 (10+4inher)
WIS  33 +11 (16+5inher+4lvl+6ench+2racial)
CHA  25 +7   (12+5inher+6ench+2racial)


Saves:
F: 21 (14+7)
R: 12 (8+4)
W: 25(14+11)

BaB: 17/12/7
Melee base: 24/19/14
Ranged base: 21/16/11

Melee:
“Outsider Mace”
+1 holy icy burst evil outsider bane heavy mace of impact
26/26/21/16 1d8+1d6ice+8(+2d6holy+2d6 bane) 17-20/x2
on crit: 1d10ice
(with GMW: +5 weapon 30/30/25/20 1d8+1d6ice+12)

Mace of smiting of impact*
28/28/23/18 1d8+10 17-20/x2
vs constructs: 30/30/25/20 1d8+12 17-20/distruction
vs outsiders: 28/28/23/18 17-20/x4

Ranged:
+5 might comp (+4 str) longbow
+1 arrows
27/27/22/17 1d8+10

Armor and Shield:
+5 mithril full plate of heavy fortivication
max dex: +3
AC bonus: 13
Armor Check Penalty: -4
No crits and sneak attacks

+5 mithril large shield of speed
AC bonus: +7
Always hasted

Feats + special abilties:
Combat casting
Improved Initiative
Enschew Materials
Improved Critical: Heavy Mace
Quickdraw
Empower Spell
Maximize Spell
Weapon focus heavy mace
Blindfight (from domain)
Improved Spell Capasity (Epic)
Planar Turning (Epic)
Ingnore Material Components (Epic)
Turn undead, lycanthropes 10/day
Darkvision 60ft
Acid, Lightning, Cold resistance 35
Fire, Sonic restitance 30
SR 40
Ligth (cast light once a day, as a sor24)
+2 Listen, Spot
Languages:
Common
Celestial

Spells: 6/9+1/9+1/8+1/8+1/8+1/7+1/6+1/6+1/6+1/3 
DC: 21/22/23/24/25/26/27/28/29/30/31
Domains:
Darkness and Moon (spells prepared for moon)

LvL 0: (DC: 21)
Create Water
Mending
Detect Magic x2
Read Magic x2

LvL 1: (DC 22)
Wieldskill (MoF) x2
Deathwatch x2
Comprehend Languages x3
Detect Evil x2

LvL2: (DC: 23)
Consecrate X3
Speak With Animals x2
Zone of Truth x2
Hold Person x2

LvL3: (DC: 24)
Remove Disease x2
Speak with Dead x2
Speak with Plants x2
Daylight x2

Lvl4: (DC 25)
Death Ward x2
Greater Magic Weapon x2 (x1 cast on Outsider Mace)
Neutralize Poison x2
Restoration x2

LvL5: (DC26)
True Seeing x2
Plane Shift
Empowered Searing Lightx3
Ethereal Jount x2

LvL6 (DC27)
Etherealness x2
Heal x4
Heroes’ feast

LvL7 (DC28)
Destruction x2
Greater restotation x2
Empowers Flamestrike x2

Lvl8 (DC29)
Symbol
Holy Aura
Fire Storm
Maximized Empowerd Searling light x2
Maximized Flame Strike x2 (taking 1 lvl9 slot)

Lvl9 (DC30)
True Ressurection x2
Storm of Vengeance x2
Sommon Monster IX x2 (taking 1 lvl 10 slot)

LvL 10 (DC 31)
Maximized Empowered Flame Strike 
Empowerd Fire Storm 


Skills: 108 points
Concentration: 34(27+7)
Diplomacy:  26(19+7)
Heal: 24(10+14)
Knowlegde (religion): 29(27+2)
Spellcraft 27(25+2)

Equiptment:
Outsider mace
Mace of smiting with impact
+5 might comp (+4str) longbow
+5 mithril full plate of heavy forticitaction
+5 mithril large shield of speed
100 +1 arrows
mantle of epic spell resistance
ring of major universal elemental resistance
4x +5 tome/manual
2x +4 tome/manual
gloves of wisdom +6
periapt of charisma +6
belt of giant strenght +6
braces of health +6
Quiver of Xess (same as Elhonna)
Stone of save travaling**
Hewards Handy Haversack
Cleric’s vestment (200 gc)
Mithril holy symbol 
159438 gc left

 *mace of smiting with the impact ability on it
** Stone of travaling
grants wielder:
to sustain with out air and sleep
uncanny dogde (as 5th lvl Barbarian)
Evasion
Heal: as spell 1/day
Fly: as spell 30minutes per use 2/day
Detect thoughts: 100 ft range 1 minute per use 3/day
Teleport with out error 2/day
Chain lighting 20d6 damage DC 30
Stats:
18 int
20 cha
26 wis
AL: LN
Ego: 40
Communication: telepathy


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 17, 2003)

Here are my Attributes...

My Str was actually a point higher than it should have been.  Sorry... 

Str 33, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 15, Wis 27, Cha 19


Starting Skills –
Str 14, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 12

Racial –
Str +4, Con +2,Wis +2, Cha +2

Level Increases –
Str +2, Dex +2, Con +1, Wis +1

Book Increases –
Str +5, Con +5, Int +5, Wis +5, Cha +5

Arm of Nyr –
Str +2, Dex +2

Headband of Perfect Excellence
Str +6, Dex +6, Wis +6


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 17, 2003)

My saves are unchanged -- here's the calcuations.

Fort +27, Ref +22, Will +27

Racial Base
Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +5

Clr7/Ftr7 Bases 
Fort +10, Ref +4, Will +7

Ability Bonuses
Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +8

Robe Bonuses
Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6

Luckstone Bonuses
Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +1


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 17, 2003)

My slams were a point or two low, and so was my touch attack spells.


Attacks:
Racial BAB:
+6

Clr7Ftr7 BAB (after which character is L20)
+12


BAB Total: +18/+13/+8/+3

Melee (+11 Str)
Equitas Steel – +4 Weapon, +2 Epic Weapon Focus
Total: +35/+30/+25/+20

Bite – +11 Str Only
Total: +29

2 Slams – +11 Str, –5 for secondary natural weapon
Total: +24

Touch – +11 Str Only
Total: +29


Ranged (+6 Dex)
Equitas Steel – +4 Weapon, +2 Epic Weapon Focus
Total: +30

Ranged Touch – +6 Dex only
Total: +24


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 17, 2003)

The sword was a point high... 
Sorry about that.


Damage: 
Equitas Steel – +4 Weapon, +4 Epic Weapon Specialization, +11 Str, +1d6 Fire (Flaming Burst)
2d6+19+1d6 fire /17-20x2 (+1d10 fire)

Bite – +11 Str
1d8+11

2 Slams -- +5 Str (only ½ Str)
1d4+5


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 17, 2003)

This stat block has all the corrections.


*Iuris, male hound archon Clr7/Ftr7*; CR 25; ECL 25; Medium-size Outsider (Good, Lawful); HD 13d8+7d10+100; hp 192; Init +10; Spd 40 ft; AC 38 (+6 Dex, +9 natural, +8 armor, +5 deflection), touch 21, flat-footed 32; Melee Equitas’ Steel  +35/+30/+25/+20 (2d6+19+1d6 fire/17-20x2 (+1d10 fire)), or bite +29 (1d8+11/x2), or 2 slams +24 (1d4+5/x2), or touch +29 (spell); Ranged Equitas’ Steel +30 (2d6+19+1d6 fire/17-20x2 (+1d10 fire)), or ranged touch +24 (spell); SA aura of menace, spells; SQ alternate form, damage reduction, darkvision 60 ft., immunities (electricity, petrification), low-light vision, magic circle against evil, poison resistance +4, scent, spell-like abilities, SR 19, teleport without error, tongues, turn undead 7/day; AL LG; SV Fort +27, Ref +22, Will +27; Str 33, Dex 22, Con 21, Int 15, Wis 27, Cha 19.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +22 [0], Concentration +16 [10], Craft (weaponsmith) +23 [10], Hide +25 [8], Intimidate +9 [4], Jump +62 [10], Knowledge (arcana) +7 [4], Knowledge (religion) +10 [7], Listen +17 [8], Move Silently +17 [0], Profession (siege engineer) +17 [8], Sense Motive +19 [10], Spot +17 [8], Survival +13 [4], Swim +18 [6], Spellcraft +6 [3]; Dodge, Empower Turning, Epic Weapon Focus (greatsword), Epic Weapon Specialization (greatsword) Improved Initiative, Improved Scent, Mighty Leaping, Mobility, Power Attack, Uncanny Scent, Weapon Focus (greatsword), Weapon Specialization (greatsword).

_Cleric Spells per Day: 6, 7, 6, 5, 4._  Base DC 18 + Spell level.  Domains: Glory (+2 bonus on turning check, +1d6 bonus on turning damage), Judgment (true strike 1/day against anyone who has wounded me within 24 hours as a free action).  Normal spells prepared: 0 – cure minor wounds, detect magic x2, read magic, mending, guidance; 1—Prevarication’s bounty, burial blessing, cure light wounds x2, doom, sanctuary, bless; 2—knife spray, Hedrada’s balance, cure moderate wounds, consecrate, shield other, zone truth, hold person; 3—searing light, sword stream, cure serious wounds, dispel magic, wind wall; 4—discern lies, cure critical wounds, dismissal, sending

*Aura of Menace (Su):* Iuris is surrounded by a 20-foot aura of menace.  Creatures within this area must make a Will save (DC 24) or take a –2 morale penalty on all attacks, AC, and saves for one day.

*Alternate Form (Sp):* Iuris can assume the form of any normal canine animal as a standard action, similar to a polymorph self spell but allowing only canine forms.  While in canine form, Iuris’ land speed becomes 60 feet, and he gains a +4 circumstance bonus on Hide and Survival checks.

*Damage Reduction (Ex and Su):* Iuris possesses a natural DR 10/+1, but his vestments of faith also provide him DR 5/+5.

*Darkvision (Ex):* Iuris can see in the dark up to 60 feet.

*Immunities (Ex):* Iuris is immune to electricity damage and petrification effects.

*Low-Light Vision (Ex):* Iuris can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.  He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.

*Magic Circle against Evil (Su):* Iuris can create a magic circle against evil that continually surrounds him, as a Sor20.  This ability is usable at will as a free action.

*Poison Resistance (Ex):* Iuris receives a +4 bonus on all saves versus poison.

*Scent (Ex):* Iuris can detect opponents by sense of smell, at a range of up to 60 feet.  He can pinpoint the location of an opponent by smell within 20 feet.

*Spell-like Abilities (Sp):* Iuris can use the following abilities at will, as a Sor14 – aid, continual flame, detect evil, and message.

*Spell Resistance (Ex):* Iuris possesses spell resistance 19.

*Teleport without Error (Su):* Iuris can teleport without error at will, as a Sor14, except that he can only transport himself plus up to 50 pounds of objects.

*Tongues (Su):* Iuris can speak with any creature that has a language, as per the tongues spell cast by a Sor14.  This ability is always active, unless Iuris chooses to disable it as a free action.  The effect can be dispelled, but Iuris may create it again on his next turn as a free action.

*Turn/Destroy Undead (Su):* Iuris can attempt to turn undead up to 7 times a day.  The turning check is 1d20+6, and the turning damage is 3d6+13.  Iuris turns as a Clr9.  Normally, Iuris will use the Empower Turning feat from his holy symbol, which makes these rolls 1d20+4, and 5d6+13 for turning damage as a Clr9.

_Possessions:_ Equitas’ Steel (+4 keen, throwing, returning, flaming burst greatsword), headband of perfect excellence, robe of epic resistance +6, Equitas’ Security (shadowed, silent moves, sacred bracers of armor +8), ring of protection +5, Equitas’ Grace (ring of climbing, jumping, and feather falling), greater holy symbol of Equitas, left arm of nyr, belt of many pockets, hammer of the weaponsmith, weightless scabbard, pearl of power (2 spells), luckstone, vestments of faith, prayer book

Iuris has read and benefited from a +5 Tome for Str, Con, Int, Wis, and Cha.

Keep – Equitas’ Bastion (Lighthouse Keep [see Sword and Fist])
	10K in furnishing
	20 soliders
	10 house servants

Weight Carried: 4 lb.


----------



## Someone (Jul 17, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Someone:
> 
> You had everything correct on your sheet (as your stuff was pretty well broken down) except one thing.  Can you break down your attacks with the dagger (both ranged and melee).  I've got a very different number.
> 
> Thanks! *




Base attack bonus is +9+4, and has a +2 epic bonus for a total of +11+6

Melee attack bonus remains +11+6 (no Str modifier) and Ranged attack bonus add a +4 modifier, for +15+10.

*+3* Dagger attacks add a +3 enhancement bonus, total +14+9 (melee) and +18 (ranged, only one attack since only have 1 dagger)


The cost calculation for the Staff is wrong, I didn´t noticed that Vision has a XP cost that rises the staff´s cost by 25000 gps. It´s corrected now. As previosly said, I´ll send you the corrected character sheet when the game starts (though it´ll be only small changes)

Rino, don´t need to sorry, everyone has mistakes. If anyone sees a mistake on my sheet or has an advice, please tell me. 

Arknath, I have two questions. Do you plan to convert to 3.5? And could we start with some XP, -maybe a fraction of those you give to craft magic items- to cast spells with a XP component cost, like limited wish and commune?


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 17, 2003)

Someone:  I believe the base attacks for a 23rd level sorcerer are +12/+7: +10 for Sor20, +2 Epic attack bonus.


----------



## Someone (Jul 17, 2003)

Base attack bonus is only +9, since the character has a EL of +2 and thus hit epic at level 19. However, I misremembered the table of epic attack bonus, and seems that he gains a +3 bonus, not +2. Thanks.


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 17, 2003)

I believe that you apply epic bonuses and feats based on the character level, not the effective character level.  Character level is based on HD only.  ECL is only used to compare the power and experience of player characters.  All 23rd level characters, regardless of ECL, are figured the same for the purposes of game mechanics.  

Gerti Oerlsdottir is an example from the ELH of this.  From memory, she is a 14 HD frost giant Cleric 5/Runecaster 4.  I believe the ECL adjustment for frost giants is 17.  However she has the attacks and saves of a 23rd level character.  

Since I don't have the books with me, please let me know if I'm wrong about this example.


----------



## Someone (Jul 17, 2003)

Reading carefully the sidebar on page 25, seems that you´re right. monsters with EL use the BAB and saves of their classes until they have 20 class levels, and use the effective character level for everything else. (Funny, the spanish version omits the mention to save bases)


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 17, 2003)

Does that mean I have a better BAB and Saves?  I mean, I'm very happy with what I have right now, but if I'm allowed more, I'm not gonna be horribly upset.  I can always use the extra +1-2 BAB, and the extra +1-2 to my saves... Overall, though, I think you get about the same effect if you use Epic Attack Bonus or standard BAB.  If you use Epic Save Bonus instead of standard class bonuses, however, you'll end up with overall higher saves...


I guess it's up to Arknath -- I'll change it to the sidebar (which I missed as well), or leave it as is.


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 17, 2003)

Mordane76 - the way I understand the rules, yes, you would have a higher BAB and saves.  The downside is that you wouldn't be eligible for epic feats for another level.  

Alguien:  yo pensaba que eras hispanohablante porque escribiste «¿» en uno de tus mensajes.  ¡Hola! ¿De dónde eres?


----------



## Arknath (Jul 17, 2003)

First, let me thank you to all that have responded to my requests for updates.  I will get on them as soon as can be.

Insofar as the "Epic attack progression and ECL" debate, the ELH is correct.  There are (really) two things that ECL determines...

1) Your level of power in comparison to a certain type of character
2) the ability to choose epic level feats when your ECL reaches 21

So, until you have twenty hit dice you use the normal level of progression.  After, it's +1 every odd level.

Clear as mud?


----------



## Someone (Jul 17, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *
> Alguien:  yo pensaba que eras hispanohablante porque escribiste «¿» en uno de tus mensajes.  ¡Hola! ¿De dónde eres? *




De Cádiz, España. Hace tres siglos, el lugar desde el que partían los emigrantes a América; ahora, el lugar donde se ahogan los inmigrantes norteafricanos. No me di cuenta del '¿', supongo que a veces esas cosas se me escapan sin darme cuenta. 

However, let´s continue talking in english, or e-mail me if you want a conversation, I wouldn´t like to hijack the thread.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 17, 2003)

Arknath, do you still have open slots?

If so, I'd like to throw my hat in the ring with an Anarchic (+3), Human Barbarian (22).  
(I don't have my epic book handy, but if he qualifies, the last two Bbn levels would swap out for Legendary Dreadnaught)


----------



## Arknath (Jul 17, 2003)

Pyrex:  I'll let the group decide.  Btw, the Anarchic template wouldn't fit within the requirements of the game.  In our campaign world, barbarians can be any alignment, but the requirements for this game is Lawful, Good or Neutral with no Evil or Chaos. 

Mordane: Where would I find the Arm of Nyr? Also, a few other points. Your hit dice isn't over 20, so you get no epic attack bonus nor do you receive epic save bonuses.

After fixing that you should be ready to post into the Rogue's Gallery.

Someone: I gave 50,000 right?  I think that's quite a lot for creating magic items (since you basically get the items for half price and the cost of a feat).  If you want to use XP for that kind of stuff, please take it out of the 50,000 I gave out*. 

Your BAB is +10/+5 with +2 epic BAB.  The aasimar doesn't count against you being epic when you hit 20 ECL.  It's based off hit dice.  According to my calculations your attacks with the dagger should be +15/+10 for melee and +19/+14 ranged.

All: Guys, what do you think?  Do you want Pyrex in the game? He will be the last addition as I'm ready to close the recruiting sign on this game.

To answer the 3.5 question, yes...we will switch a bit at a time.

*For the "non-magic" types, you can take get other casters to cast permanent spells upon you but the cost will be at an additional 15% than the regular market price.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 18, 2003)

I changed out the epic bonuses, and went to the standard progressions.

The Arm of Nyr is in Defenders of the Faith, pg. 26, second item on the first column.


I just did the changes in the last posting of Iuris.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 18, 2003)

Oops.  Spotted the 'No Evil' bit but missed the 'No Chaos' one.

Hmm, I you all will have me then how about an Axiomatic (+3) Dwarven Fighter (22)?


----------



## Arknath (Jul 18, 2003)

Sounds good...still waiting on word from the others..


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 18, 2003)

I wouldn't mind, personally.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 18, 2003)

Sure -- why not.
He can go for it, if you're fine with it.


----------



## Jaik (Jul 18, 2003)

Re. Pyrex, it's fine by me if they join.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 18, 2003)

Pyrex: You're in, but get me a character as soon as maybe.  Please break down your bonuses and send it to me in a word file (email on profile).

Jaik: I have decided that the Paragon template is too powerful for what I would like to accomplish with this party.  Can you please do me a favor and adjust your character accordingly and send me a Word document when you are finished.

Urbannen:  I've looked over your character sheet and come across some things that I would like to discuss.

1) SS lists the Strength bonus for an Astral Deva as +10, not +12.
2) How did you qualify for Imp. TWF?  You don't have TWF.
3) Your hit points should total 282 (max for each level)


That's as far as I've gotten with yours, can you answer me those questions before I go any further? 

All: Ok, the recruitment is closed and we have 7 (i think).  The only completed character I have (after looking over it and everything) is Mordane's (after he fixes the things I posted earlier).  Please, if you haven't already, send your character to me in a Word document.  I will be posting a cut off day soon.

That is all for now.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 18, 2003)

Did you get my character yet?  I sent it yesterday...


----------



## Arknath (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes...looking over it right now, as a matter of fact...

One question...where did you find the Starting ECL for a Githzerai?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 18, 2003)

Manual of the Planes, its like on page 10 something methinks.  +2 for Githyanki and Githzerai (I imagine they wanted sustained only for the telekinesis on the 'yanki, however), +1 for Bariuar, and more ECL for a couple other races (Spinagon, etc..)


----------



## Rino (Jul 18, 2003)

my char is on his way by email


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 18, 2003)

This stat block has all the corrections.  I took out the epic bonuses and went to BAB and Saves of a Clr7/Ftr7... thank god for that sidebar!  I thought I'd never get my fourth attack... 


Iuris, male hound archon Clr7/Ftr7; CR 25; ECL 25; Medium-size Outsider (Good, Lawful); HD 13d8+7d10+100; hp 274; Init +10; Spd 40 ft; AC 38 (+6 Dex, +9 natural, +8 armor, +5 deflection), touch 21, flat-footed 32; Melee Equitas’ Steel +35/+30/+25/+20 (2d6+19+1d6 fire/17-20x2 (+1d10 fire)), or bite +29 (1d8+11/x2), or 2 slams +24 (1d4+5/x2), or touch +29 (spell); Ranged Equitas’ Steel +30 (2d6+19+1d6 fire/17-20x2 (+1d10 fire)), or ranged touch +24 (spell); SA aura of menace, spells; SQ alternate form, damage reduction, darkvision 60 ft., immunities (electricity, petrification), low-light vision, magic circle against evil, poison resistance +4, scent, spell-like abilities, SR 19, teleport without error, tongues, turn undead 7/day; AL LG; SV Fort +27, Ref +22, Will +27; Str 33, Dex 22, Con 21, Int 15, Wis 27, Cha 19.
Skills and Feats: Climb +22 [0], Concentration +16 [10], Craft (weaponsmith) +23 [10], Hide +25 [8], Intimidate +9 [4], Jump +62 [10], Knowledge (arcana) +7 [4], Knowledge (religion) +10 [7], Listen +17 [8], Move Silently +17 [0], Profession (siege engineer) +17 [8], Sense Motive +19 [10], Spot +17 [8], Survival +13 [4], Swim +18 [6], Spellcraft +6 [3]; Dodge, Empower Turning, Epic Weapon Focus (greatsword), Epic Weapon Specialization (greatsword) Improved Initiative, Improved Scent, Mighty Leaping, Mobility, Power Attack, Uncanny Scent, Weapon Focus (greatsword), Weapon Specialization (greatsword).

Cleric Spells per Day: 6, 7, 6, 5, 4. Base DC 18 + Spell level. Domains: Glory (+2 bonus on turning check, +1d6 bonus on turning damage), Judgment (true strike 1/day against anyone who has wounded me within 24 hours as a free action). Normal spells prepared: 0 – cure minor wounds, detect magic x2, read magic, mending, guidance; 1—Prevarication’s bounty, burial blessing, cure light wounds x2, doom, sanctuary, bless; 2—knife spray, Hedrada’s balance, cure moderate wounds, consecrate, shield other, zone truth, hold person; 3—searing light, sword stream, cure serious wounds, dispel magic, wind wall; 4—discern lies, cure critical wounds, dismissal, sending

Aura of Menace (Su): Iuris is surrounded by a 20-foot aura of menace. Creatures within this area must make a Will save (DC 24) or take a –2 morale penalty on all attacks, AC, and saves for one day.

Alternate Form (Sp): Iuris can assume the form of any normal canine animal as a standard action, similar to a polymorph self spell but allowing only canine forms. While in canine form, Iuris’ land speed becomes 60 feet, and he gains a +4 circumstance bonus on Hide and Survival checks.

Damage Reduction (Ex and Su): Iuris possesses a natural DR 10/+1, but his vestments of faith also provide him DR 5/+5.

Darkvision (Ex): Iuris can see in the dark up to 60 feet.

Immunities (Ex): Iuris is immune to electricity damage and petrification effects.

Low-Light Vision (Ex): Iuris can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.

Magic Circle against Evil (Su): Iuris can create a magic circle against evil that continually surrounds him, as a Sor20. This ability is usable at will as a free action.

Poison Resistance (Ex): Iuris receives a +4 bonus on all saves versus poison.

Scent (Ex): Iuris can detect opponents by sense of smell, at a range of up to 60 feet. He can pinpoint the location of an opponent by smell within 20 feet.

Spell-like Abilities (Sp): Iuris can use the following abilities at will, as a Sor14 – aid, continual flame, detect evil, and message.

Spell Resistance (Ex): Iuris possesses spell resistance 19.

Teleport without Error (Su): Iuris can teleport without error at will, as a Sor14, except that he can only transport himself plus up to 50 pounds of objects.

Tongues (Su): Iuris can speak with any creature that has a language, as per the tongues spell cast by a Sor14. This ability is always active, unless Iuris chooses to disable it as a free action. The effect can be dispelled, but Iuris may create it again on his next turn as a free action.

Turn/Destroy Undead (Su): Iuris can attempt to turn undead up to 7 times a day. The turning check is 1d20+6, and the turning damage is 3d6+13. Iuris turns as a Clr9. Normally, Iuris will use the Empower Turning feat from his holy symbol, which makes these rolls 1d20+4, and 5d6+13 for turning damage as a Clr9.

Possessions: Equitas’ Steel (+4 keen, throwing, returning, flaming burst greatsword), headband of perfect excellence, robe of epic resistance +6, Equitas’ Security (shadowed, silent moves, sacred bracers of armor +8), ring of protection +5, Equitas’ Grace (ring of climbing, jumping, and feather falling), greater holy symbol of Equitas, left arm of nyr, belt of many pockets, hammer of the weaponsmith, weightless scabbard, pearl of power (2 spells), luckstone, vestments of faith, prayer book

Iuris has read and benefited from a +5 Tome for Str, Con, Int, Wis, and Cha.

Keep – Equitas’ Bastion (Lighthouse Keep [see Sword and Fist])
10K in furnishing
20 soliders
10 house servants

Weight Carried: 4 lb.


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 18, 2003)

Arknath:

1. MM lists the astral deva's Str as 22 and SS lists 6 Str increases:  at levels 4, 6, 9, 12, 15, and 18.  

2. I revised my hit points on my posted character sheet but not on an updated Word file - I will send you an update.

3. As a ranger with a base attack bonus of at least +9, the character can take the Improved Two-Weapon fighting feat even though he doesn't meet the other prerequisites.  Actually I will have to change this when going to 3.5, so I'll just substitute another feat right now - probably Power Attack.   

Someone:  thanks for the reply - I guess you're leaving Cádiz for America without ever getting on a boat?  Except that ENWorld is truly global


----------



## Someone (Jul 18, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *
> Someone:  thanks for the reply - I guess you're leaving Cádiz for America without ever getting on a boat?  Except that ENWorld is truly global     *




Yeah, if you want to play by e mail (or post) you have to use english. There´s no other way, speak english or die screaming. 

I even tried a story hour, but it only had one reader


----------



## Arknath (Jul 18, 2003)

Urbannen...

Ok, you're right.  I was using the charts in the back of SS.  Apparently it is a misprint.

Mordane: I get 31 for your ranged attack with the sword...are you missing a +1?  (+18 BAB, +6 Dex, +4 Enh, +3 Weapon Focus)


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 18, 2003)

Someone:  I'm involved in a play by post game right now that's in French.   It's also a very good game.  I suspect there are more French speakers than Spanish speakers in ENWorld though.  If you find a Spanish PbP game, let me know.

More OT:  I studied Spanish in Mexico once for 6 weeks.  One of my teachers called English "un mal necesario."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 18, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *
> Mordane: I get 31 for your ranged attack with the sword...are you missing a +1?  (+18 BAB, +6 Dex, +4 Enh, +3 Weapon Focus) *





I thought the Epic Weapon Focus and Epic Weapon Specializations overlapped their standard counterparts, not added over them.  If they do stack onto, then yes, I'm missing points off attack and damage on the sword.  If not, then no, I just overlapped the EWF and EWS onto the WF and WS.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 18, 2003)

I apologize for the lack of polish, but I wanted to get something posted since I'll be offline all weekend.

Arknath, the link you posted to the deity list doesn't work for me, is the site down?

I'll post some story information early next week, but here's my character Theron Silverbeard.  Please feel free to nitpick & check for errors. 

Edit:  Character sheet removed.  See Rogues Gallery thread for current version.


----------



## Someone (Jul 18, 2003)

Urbannen said:
			
		

> *Someone:  I'm involved in a play by post game right now that's in French.   It's also a very good game.  I suspect there are more French speakers than Spanish speakers in ENWorld though.  If you find a Spanish PbP game, let me know.*




It´s not like they´re non-existant, it´s that they´re rare and difficult to find and join. 

I was thinking on start one game here when I have the 3.5 SRD, a medium-high level one shot, maybe in spanish if I find enough people.



> *
> More OT:  I studied Spanish in Mexico once for 6 weeks.  One of my teachers called English "un mal necesario."   *




Sort of. I´m finishing my chemical engineer and english is absolutely necessary if I want to find a job. And pbps helped me a lot about improving it!


----------



## Velenne (Jul 18, 2003)

All done.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 18, 2003)

Minor tweaks.  Upped BAB & Saves a point each as they increase on odd levels (I had figured for even).  Also, I had an extra Epic feat coming as you qualify for them at ECL=21, not Level=20.

Edit:  Character sheet removed.  See Rouges Gallery thread for current version.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 18, 2003)

Sollir: The 3.5MM lists the LA of a Githzerai +2 with one HD.  This leaves the total Starting ECL at +3.  When we transfer to 3.5E, I'll ask you to make the adjustment.  However, even with your or my interpretations of the SECL, you have 18 class levels and you claim to be ECL 25.  Where are the other 5 (or 4) ECL coming from?

Urbannen and Someone: Not to be a stick in the mud, but could you guys take this conversation elsewhere?  I need to pay attention to the posts regarding this game and your chatter is making it difficult for me.  If you guys could relocate, I would appreciate it very much. 

Mordane: The feat doesn't specifically say that it overlaps and (in my experience) if the feat overlaps (like Superior Initiative) it will say so.  Anyone else have a different source that says otherwise?

Pyrex: Yes, the site was down all day yesterday because of virus related issues (grumble).  However, you'll want to look at the Dwarven pantheon if you are playing a dwarf.  I'll post a link a bit later.

Ok...getting back to going over characters..


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry for the PDOT (Public Display of Off-Topic conversation)   

About Epic weapon feats.  From the ELH FAQ:

Q:  The feats Epic Weapon Focus and Epic Weapon Specialization grant a +2 bonus on attack and +4 bonus on damage respectively.  Do these numbers stack with regular weapon focus and specialization or do they overlap the original bonuses?

A:  They stack (as all unnamed bonuses do).


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 18, 2003)

FYI:  Sage Advice in the current issue of Dragon magazine is devoted to questions of ECL, epic monster characters, and templates.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 18, 2003)

Well... if that's the case... I suppose I can deal with another +1 to hit and a +2 to damage.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 18, 2003)

This stat block has all the corrections.... I PRAY!!! 

Changed BAB and saves to non-epic, standard progressions for a Clr7/Ftr7.

Changed EWF and EWS to stacking with WF and WS.

I hope it's all good now... if not... I'll go at it again... 


Iuris, male hound archon Clr7/Ftr7; CR 25; ECL 25; Medium-size Outsider (Good, Lawful); HD 13d8+7d10+100; hp 274; Init +10; Spd 40 ft; AC 38 (+6 Dex, +9 natural, +8 armor, +5 deflection), touch 21, flat-footed 32; Melee Equitas’ Steel +36/+31/+26/+21 (2d6+21+1d6 fire/17-20x2 (+1d10 fire)), or bite +29 (1d8+11/x2), or 2 slams +24 (1d4+5/x2), or touch +29 (spell); Ranged Equitas’ Steel +31 (2d6+21+1d6 fire/17-20x2 (+1d10 fire)), or ranged touch +24 (spell); SA aura of menace, spells; SQ alternate form, damage reduction, darkvision 60 ft., immunities (electricity, petrification), low-light vision, magic circle against evil, poison resistance +4, scent, spell-like abilities, SR 19, teleport without error, tongues, turn undead 7/day; AL LG; SV Fort +27, Ref +22, Will +27; Str 33, Dex 22, Con 21, Int 15, Wis 27, Cha 19.
Skills and Feats: Climb +22 [0], Concentration +16 [10], Craft (weaponsmith) +23 [10], Hide +25 [8], Intimidate +9 [4], Jump +62 [10], Knowledge (arcana) +7 [4], Knowledge (religion) +10 [7], Listen +17 [8], Move Silently +17 [0], Profession (siege engineer) +17 [8], Sense Motive +19 [10], Spot +17 [8], Survival +13 [4], Swim +18 [6], Spellcraft +6 [3]; Dodge, Empower Turning, Epic Weapon Focus (greatsword), Epic Weapon Specialization (greatsword) Improved Initiative, Improved Scent, Mighty Leaping, Mobility, Power Attack, Uncanny Scent, Weapon Focus (greatsword), Weapon Specialization (greatsword).

Cleric Spells per Day: 6, 7, 6, 5, 4. Base DC 18 + Spell level. Domains: Glory (+2 bonus on turning check, +1d6 bonus on turning damage), Judgment (true strike 1/day against anyone who has wounded me within 24 hours as a free action). Normal spells prepared: 0 – cure minor wounds, detect magic x2, read magic, mending, guidance; 1—Prevarication’s bounty, burial blessing, cure light wounds x2, doom, sanctuary, bless; 2—knife spray, Hedrada’s balance, cure moderate wounds, consecrate, shield other, zone truth, hold person; 3—searing light, sword stream, cure serious wounds, dispel magic, wind wall; 4—discern lies, cure critical wounds, dismissal, sending

Aura of Menace (Su): Iuris is surrounded by a 20-foot aura of menace. Creatures within this area must make a Will save (DC 24) or take a –2 morale penalty on all attacks, AC, and saves for one day.

Alternate Form (Sp): Iuris can assume the form of any normal canine animal as a standard action, similar to a polymorph self spell but allowing only canine forms. While in canine form, Iuris’ land speed becomes 60 feet, and he gains a +4 circumstance bonus on Hide and Survival checks.

Damage Reduction (Ex and Su): Iuris possesses a natural DR 10/+1, but his vestments of faith also provide him DR 5/+5.

Darkvision (Ex): Iuris can see in the dark up to 60 feet.

Immunities (Ex): Iuris is immune to electricity damage and petrification effects.

Low-Light Vision (Ex): Iuris can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.

Magic Circle against Evil (Su): Iuris can create a magic circle against evil that continually surrounds him, as a Sor20. This ability is usable at will as a free action.

Poison Resistance (Ex): Iuris receives a +4 bonus on all saves versus poison.

Scent (Ex): Iuris can detect opponents by sense of smell, at a range of up to 60 feet. He can pinpoint the location of an opponent by smell within 20 feet.

Spell-like Abilities (Sp): Iuris can use the following abilities at will, as a Sor14 – aid, continual flame, detect evil, and message.

Spell Resistance (Ex): Iuris possesses spell resistance 19.

Teleport without Error (Su): Iuris can teleport without error at will, as a Sor14, except that he can only transport himself plus up to 50 pounds of objects.

Tongues (Su): Iuris can speak with any creature that has a language, as per the tongues spell cast by a Sor14. This ability is always active, unless Iuris chooses to disable it as a free action. The effect can be dispelled, but Iuris may create it again on his next turn as a free action.

Turn/Destroy Undead (Su): Iuris can attempt to turn undead up to 7 times a day. The turning check is 1d20+6, and the turning damage is 3d6+13. Iuris turns as a Clr9. Normally, Iuris will use the Empower Turning feat from his holy symbol, which makes these rolls 1d20+4, and 5d6+13 for turning damage as a Clr9.

Possessions: Equitas’ Steel (+4 keen, throwing, returning, flaming burst greatsword), headband of perfect excellence, robe of epic resistance +6, Equitas’ Security (shadowed, silent moves, sacred bracers of armor +8), ring of protection +5, Equitas’ Grace (ring of climbing, jumping, and feather falling), greater holy symbol of Equitas, left arm of nyr, belt of many pockets, hammer of the weaponsmith, weightless scabbard, pearl of power (2 spells), luckstone, vestments of faith, prayer book

Iuris has read and benefited from a +5 Tome for Str, Con, Int, Wis, and Cha.

Keep – Equitas’ Bastion (Lighthouse Keep [see Sword and Fist])
10K in furnishing
20 soliders
10 house servants

Weight Carried: 4 lb.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 18, 2003)

Mordane: Looks good to me!!  Now, please post Iuris in the Rogue's Gallery for this game, if you please... 

All: I made another update to the IC thread just in case you guys are keeping up with it...


----------



## Someone (Jul 19, 2003)

Should I do the same with my character?

BTW, Mordane, Why to you prepare _cure_ spells? You can spontaneously cast them.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 19, 2003)

Arknath -- Will do... finally... 


Someone: Two reasons -- One, as a warrior/cleric, I'd expect that they'd be much more needed on the field than most utility spells.  Two, I'm very rusty playing a cleric...


----------



## Arknath (Jul 19, 2003)

Someone: Yes, please add your character to the RG.


----------



## Urbannen (Jul 19, 2003)

I've decided to drop this game.  Good luck all.  Sayonara.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 19, 2003)

Thank you for the heads up...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 21, 2003)

Arknath, the +5 ECL comes from the Signer PrC, which effectively adds a limited form of the Psychic (PsiHB) template, over the course of 10 levels, but also costs 5 ECL over those 10 levels.

Also, the LA adjustment is +2, but whenever you have 1 HD, don't you always drop it if you have a class (so the Githzerai has no outsider HD)?  (I'm not familiar with 3.5e rules, but 3.0 rules it's that way?)


----------



## Rino (Jul 21, 2003)

arknath: when is are we going to begin the epic quest?


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 21, 2003)

With Urbannen's departure, does that open space in the game?  If so I would be interested in joining.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 22, 2003)

Rino: Tentative date is sometime Friday (25th).  The first part of the week for me is really booked up.

Wrahn: If you can get me a character by Thursday at noon, I don't see a problem.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 22, 2003)

Can do.  Do you own Monster Manual 2?  I was thinking of using the lawful version of the plane touched.  The idea I was running with was NG Arcane trickster (since the group seems to be lacking in the "finesse" department)


----------



## Arknath (Jul 23, 2003)

Lawful plane-touched is fine, and yes I have the MM2 (and the Dragon mag that has them in it as well.. )


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 24, 2003)

Okay I emailed you my character, I will post it here when I can get it down to less than 4 pages.  I started working on it before I got your response here, so it turned into a tiefling.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 24, 2003)

Tieflings are evil...and part demon...

This is a celestial campaign, man!  Ya gotta be good or neutral...


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 24, 2003)

I have read the description, it is a misunderstanding of what a Tiefling is (or rather has to be)  A tiefling is listed as usually evil, just like Elves are listed as Chaotic Good.  The concept was someone who had choosen to serve rather than "born" into service.  (and NG, btw) If this is different in your game or it serves as a problem, I certainly will change (it isn't too big of change) in any case here is the "first draft" of the character.

Blaine Farseeker; Male Teifling; Rog3/Wiz5/Lor6/Arc10; ECL 25; Medium sized Outsider; HD 3d6+5d4+6d4+10d4+216=318; Init +8; Spd 60; AC 42 (+8 Dex, +5 Natural, +8 Armor, +5 Deflection,+4 haste, +2 Shield); touch 27; Flat footed 25; Melee Heavy Mace +21/+16 (1d8+6); Ranged +1 Frost Holy Mighty (+2strength) composite short bow +23/+18 (1d6 +1d6 frost +2d6 Holy +3); SA Spells, darkness 1/day, Impromptu sneak attack 2/day SQ Ranged Legerdemain 3/day, Lore (+17), Uncanny Dodge (dex to AC), Secret (+1 to attack), Secret (+1 to fortitude save), Secret (bonus feat), Great Lore, Darkvision 60ft, Cold Resistance 5 (30), Electrical Resistance 5 (30), Fire Resistance 5 (30) Acid Resistance (30) Sonic Resistance (30); AL NG SV Fort +24, Ref +28, Will +29; Str  23, Dex 27, Con 28, Int 32, Wis 21, Cha 21.
Skills and Feats
Appraise[6] 18, Balance[3] 14, Bluff[10] 18, Climb[3] 10, Concentration[27] 37, Craft: Drawing [7]19, Decipher Script[7]19, Diplomacy [10]20, Disable Device [7]19, Disguise[4]10, Escape Artist [7]16, Gather Information[27]33, Hide[22]33 , Jump [3]20, KS: Arcana [27]42, KS: Planes [11]23, Listen [22]30, Move Silently [22]31, Open Locks [6]15, Pick Pockets [3]14, Profession:  Teacher [14]20, Scry [27]39, Search [22]34, Sense Motive [16]22, Spot [22]30, Spellcraft [27]39, Swim [3]10, Tumble [6]15, Use Magic Device[27]331.	Spellcasting Prodigy (FRCS pg 38), Empower Spell, Scribe Scroll, Skill Focus (KS: Arcana), Energy Substitution: Sonic (T&B pg 40), Craft Wondrous Item, Lace Spell: Holy (BoEM1 pg6)
Chain Spell, Craft Staff, Master Staff (epic), Spell Penetration, Spell Stowaway: Time Stop (epic)
Possessions:

Manual of Bodily Health +5 (self made 25,500 xp)    6,250
Manual of Gainful Exercise +5	137,500
Manual of Quickness in Action +5 137,500
Tome of Clear Thought +5 137,500
Tome of Understanding +5 137,500
Tome of Leadership and Influence +5 137,500	

Crown of Fallen Heroes: +6 Enhancement bonus to all Stats 198,000
(36,000 for first, 72,000 for the other, self made 15,840 xp)
Portable Hole (Self made	560 xp) 7,000
Book Rod (BoEM1 pg 30) 32,000
Staff of Power (50 Charges) 200,000
Staff of Healing (50 Charges) 33,000
Staff of Life (50 Charges) 130,000
Staff of Divine Empowerment (50 Charges) 75,000
(Persistent Holy Power (20th level) 2 changes, Persistent Divine Favor (20th level) 2 charges)
Belt of Natural Armor +5 50,000
Cloak of Resistance +5 (Self made 2000 xp) 25,000
Ring of Major Elemental Resistance and Protection +5 98,000
Stone of Good Luck 10,000
Bracers of Armor +8 (self Mage 2560 xp)	 32,000
Pale Green Prism Ioun Stone (Self Made 800xp) 10,000
Mithral Buckler +1 of Speed and Heavy Fortification 82,165
Amulet of the Arcanist (BoEM pg 33, Self Made 2,000xp) 25,000
Boots of Striding and Springing (self made 100xp) 1,250
Mirror of Mental Prowess 175,000
Gem of Seeing (Self made 3,000xp) 37,500
Mighty Composite Holy Frost Shortbow +1 (strength +2) 32,52Scrolls, 10 of each level (see spell book) 131,250
Spell Component Pouch 5
Diamond dust x20 castings of Stoneskin worth 5,000
Jade Circlet 1,500
Scholars Outfit 5
Travelers Outfit 1
Theives Tools, Masterwork 100
Backpack 2
7 days trail Rations 4
500 arrows 25
Masterwork Heavy Mace 312
Excess Money 14,631

Spellbook:

1.  Magic Missile, Shield, Endure Elements, True Strike, Identify, Ray of Enfeeblement, Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Alarm, Object Lore Sight (BoEM2 pg 49), Mage Armor

2.  Web, See Invisible, Blur, Alter Self, Bull’s Strength, Cat’s Grace, Endurance, Detect Thoughts, Daylight, Misdirection, Create Magic Tattoo (FRCS pg 68), Familiar Pocket (T&B pg 88)

3.  Fireball, Lightning Bolt, Haste, Hold Person, Tongues, Clairsaudience/Clairvoyance, Displacement, Fly, Greater Magic Weapon, Slow, Missive Token (BoEM2 pg48), Mind Raid (R&R pg92), Veil of Lust (R&R2 pg146), Dispel Magic

4.  Dimensional Anchor, Stoneskin, Polymorph Self, Polymorph Other, Fear, Confusion, Improved Invisibility, Enervation, Charm Monster, Remove Curse, Zone of Speed (BoEM pg28), Earth Reaver (SS pg65), Enhanced Senses (R&R2 pg112), Greater Magic Flow (BoEM pg20)

5.  Wall of Iron, Dominate Person, Wall of Force, Passwall, Teleport, Permancy, Cloudkill, Contact Other Plane, Cone of Cold, Telekinesis, Magic Jar, Ghost form (T&B pg90)

6.  Chain Lighting, Contingency, Antimagic Sphere, Analyze Dweomer, Legend Lore, Repulsion, Mass Haste, Flesh to Stone, Stone to Flesh, Disintegration, Sudden Wave (BoEM pg52), Eyebite, Greater Dispelling

7.  Forcecage, Limited Wish, Delayed Blast Fireball, Finger of Death, Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Mansion, Spell Turning, Banishment, Planeshift, Teleport without Error, Shadow Walk

8.  Mind Blank, Maze, Discern Location, Horrid Wilting, Polymorph Any Object, Mark of Death (BoEM pg22), Clone, Dimensional Lock (T&B pg86), Strength of Kadum (R&R pg117), Mass Charm, Summon Monster VIII, Elemental Kiss (R&R2 pg110)

9.  Timestop, Wish, Shapechange, Gate, Meteor Swarm, Absorption (T&B pg85), Squamous Pulse (BoEM2 pg51), Magma Burst (BoEM pg22), Imprisonment, Power Word: Kill, Wail of the Banshee, Astral Projection, Dominate Monster, Monster Summoning IX

Spells:

Base Spell DC: 24 (26 vs. Evil)
4 / 7 / 7 / 7 / 7 / 6 / 6 / 6 / 5

0.  Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic
1.  Magic Missile x3, Protection from Evil, Ray of Enfeeblement, Charm Person, Empty
2.  Web, Alter Self, Detect Thoughts, Create Magic Tattoo, Familiar Pocket, Daylight, Empty
3.  Sonic Substituted Fireball, Fly, Dispel Magic, Slow, Displacement, Sonic Substituted Lightning Bolt, Empty
4.  Polymorph Other, Improved Invisibility, Enervation, Zone Of Speed, Enhanced Senses, Dimensional Anchor, Empty
5.  Ghostform, Teleport, Sonic Substituted Cone of Cold, Wall of Iron, Passwall, Empty
6.  Antimagic Sphere, Repulsion, Flesh to Stone, Disintegrate, Eyebite, Empty
7.  Forcecage, Delayed Blast Fireball, Spell Turning, , Finger of Death, Chained Greater Magic Weapon, Empty
8.  Mind Blank, Horrid Wilting x2, Mark of Death, Maze, Empty
9.  Shapechange,  Gate, Timestop, Dominate Monster, Empty

Note: Has left one slot empty at each level (marked as empty) for situational spells (15 minutes to memorize)

BoEM= Book of Eldritch Might
BoEM2= Book of Eldritch Might 2
R&R= Relics and Rituals
R&R2= Relics and Rituals 2
T&M= Tome and Blood
FRCS= Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 24, 2003)

Here is the Lawful Plane touched, stats don't change, have to exchange a level of Loremaster with a level of Rogue to avoid Multi classing penalties, resistance change, a couple of skills go down (bluff and hide).  I THINK that is all.  The breakdown I emailed you isn't entirely accurate any longer.


Blaine Farseeker; Male Zenythri; Rog4/Wiz5/Lor5/Arc10; ECL 25; Medium sized Outsider; HD 4d6+5d4+5d4+10d4+216=320; Init +8; Spd 60; AC 42 (+8 Dex, +5 Natural, +8 Armor, +5 Deflection,+4 haste, +2 Shield); touch 27; Flat footed 25; Melee Heavy Mace +21/+16 (1d8+6); Ranged +1 Frost Holy Mighty (+2strength) composite short bow +23/+18 (1d6 +1d6 frost +2d6 Holy +3); SA Spells,  Impromptu sneak attack 2/day SQ Ranged Legerdemain 3/day, Lore (+16), Uncanny Dodge (dex to AC), Secret (+1 to attack), Secret (+1 to fortitude save), Secret (bonus feat),  Truestrike 1/day, Darkvision 60ft, Sonic Resistance 5, Electrical Resistance 5  Fire Resistance 5,  Acid Resistance 30; AL NG SV Fort +24, Ref +29, Will +28; Str 23, Dex 27, Con 28, Int 32, Wis 21, Cha 21.
Skills and Feats
Appraise[6] 18, Balance[3] 14, Bluff[12] 18, Climb[3] 10, Concentration[27] 37, Craft: Drawing [7]19, Decipher Script[7]19, Diplomacy [10]20, Disable Device [7]19, Disguise[4]10, Escape Artist [7]16, Gather Information[27]33, Hide[22]31 , Jump [3]20, KS: Arcana [27]42, KS: Planes [11]23, Listen [22]30, Move Silently [22]31, Open Locks [6]15, Pick Pockets [3]14, Profession: Teacher [14]20, Scry [27]39, Search [22]34, Sense Motive [16]22, Spot [22]30, Spellcraft [27]39, Swim [3]10, Tumble [6]15, Use Magic Device[27]33; Spellcasting Prodigy (FRCS pg 38), Empower Spell, Scribe Scroll, Skill Focus (KS: Arcana), Energy Substitution: Sonic (T&B pg 40), Craft Wondrous Item, Lace Spell: Holy (BoEM1 pg6), Chain Spell, Craft Staff, Master Staff (epic), Spell Penetration, Spell Stowaway: Time Stop (epic)
Possessions:

Manual of Bodily Health +5 (self made 25,500 xp) 6,250
Manual of Gainful Exercise +5 137,500
Manual of Quickness in Action +5 137,500
Tome of Clear Thought +5 137,500
Tome of Understanding +5 137,500
Tome of Leadership and Influence +5 137,500 

Crown of Fallen Heroes: +6 Enhancement bonus to all Stats 198,000
(36,000 for first, 72,000 for the other, self made 15,840 xp)
Portable Hole (Self made 560 xp) 7,000
Book Rod (BoEM1 pg 30) 32,000
Staff of Power (50 Charges) 200,000
Staff of Healing (50 Charges) 33,000
Staff of Life (50 Charges) 130,000
Staff of Divine Empowerment (50 Charges) 75,000
(Persistent Holy Power (20th level) 2 changes, Persistent Divine Favor (20th level) 2 charges)
Belt of Natural Armor +5 50,000
Cloak of Resistance +5 (Self made 2000 xp) 25,000
Ring of Major Acid Resistance and Protection +5 98,000
Stone of Good Luck 10,000
Bracers of Armor +8 (self Mage 2560 xp) 32,000
Pale Green Prism Ioun Stone (Self Made 800xp) 10,000
Mithral Buckler +1 of Speed and Heavy Fortification 82,165
Amulet of the Arcanist (BoEM pg 33, Self Made 2,000xp) 25,000
Boots of Striding and Springing (self made 100xp) 1,250
Mirror of Mental Prowess 175,000
Gem of Seeing (Self made 3,000xp) 37,500
Mighty Composite Holy Frost Shortbow +1 (strength +2) 32,525
Scrolls, 10 of each level (see spell book) 131,250
Spell Component Pouch 5
Diamond dust x20 castings of Stoneskin worth 5,000
Jade Circlet 1,500
Scholars Outfit 5
Travelers Outfit 1
Theives Tools, Masterwork 100
Backpack 2
7 days trail Rations 4
500 arrows 25
Masterwork Heavy Mace 312
Excess Money 14,631

Spellbook:

1. Magic Missile, Shield, Endure Elements, True Strike, Identify, Ray of Enfeeblement, Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Alarm, Object Lore Sight (BoEM2 pg 49), Mage Armor

2. Web, See Invisible, Blur, Alter Self, Bull’s Strength, Cat’s Grace, Endurance, Detect Thoughts, Daylight, Misdirection, Create Magic Tattoo (FRCS pg 68), Familiar Pocket (T&B pg 88)

3. Fireball, Lightning Bolt, Haste, Hold Person, Tongues, Clairsaudience/Clairvoyance, Displacement, Fly, Greater Magic Weapon, Slow, Missive Token (BoEM2 pg48), Mind Raid (R&R pg92), Veil of Lust (R&R2 pg146), Dispel Magic

4. Dimensional Anchor, Stoneskin, Polymorph Self, Polymorph Other, Fear, Confusion, Improved Invisibility, Enervation, Charm Monster, Remove Curse, Zone of Speed (BoEM pg28), Earth Reaver (SS pg65), Enhanced Senses (R&R2 pg112), Greater Magic Flow (BoEM pg20)

5. Wall of Iron, Dominate Person, Wall of Force, Passwall, Teleport, Permancy, Cloudkill, Contact Other Plane, Cone of Cold, Telekinesis, Magic Jar, Ghost form (T&B pg90), True Sight

6. Chain Lighting, Contingency, Antimagic Sphere, Analyze Dweomer, Legend Lore, Repulsion, Mass Haste, Flesh to Stone, Stone to Flesh, Disintegration, Sudden Wave (BoEM pg52), Eyebite, Greater Dispelling

7. Forcecage, Limited Wish, Delayed Blast Fireball, Finger of Death, Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Mansion, Spell Turning, Banishment, Planeshift, Teleport without Error, Shadow Walk

8. Mind Blank, Maze, Discern Location, Horrid Wilting, Polymorph Any Object, Mark of Death (BoEM pg22), Clone, Dimensional Lock (T&B pg86), Strength of Kadum (R&R pg117), Mass Charm, Summon Monster VIII, Elemental Kiss (R&R2 pg110)

9. Timestop, Wish, Shapechange, Gate, Meteor Swarm, Absorption (T&B pg85), Squamous Pulse (BoEM2 pg51), Magma Burst (BoEM pg22), Imprisonment, Power Word: Kill, Wail of the Banshee, Astral Projection, Dominate Monster, Monster Summoning IX

Spells:

Base Spell DC: 24 (26 vs. Evil)
4 / 7 / 7 / 7 / 7 / 6 / 6 / 6 / 5

0. Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic
1. Magic Missile x3, Protection from Evil, Ray of Enfeeblement, Charm Person, Empty
2. Web, Alter Self, Detect Thoughts, Create Magic Tattoo, Familiar Pocket, Daylight, Empty
3. Sonic Substituted Fireball, Fly, Dispel Magic, Slow, Displacement, Sonic Substituted Lightning Bolt, Empty
4. Polymorph Other, Improved Invisibility, Enervation, Zone Of Speed, Enhanced Senses, Dimensional Anchor, Empty
5. Ghostform, Teleport, Sonic Substituted Cone of Cold, Wall of Iron, Passwall, Empty
6. Antimagic Sphere, Repulsion, Flesh to Stone, Disintegrate, Eyebite, Empty
7. Forcecage, Delayed Blast Fireball, Spell Turning, , Finger of Death, Chained Greater Magic Weapon, Empty
8. Mind Blank, Horrid Wilting x2, Mark of Death, Maze, Empty
9. Shapechange, Gate, Timestop, Dominate Monster, Empty

Note: Has left one slot empty at each level (marked as empty) for situational spells (15 minutes to memorize)

BoEM= Book of Eldritch Might
BoEM2= Book of Eldritch Might 2
R&R= Relics and Rituals
R&R2= Relics and Rituals 2
T&M= Tome and Blood
FRCS= Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting

Edit: Adjusted saves, Racial spell, skill points and formatting. Almost Forgot:

Prince; Male Toad; Diminutive Animal; HD 24 HP 160 Init +1 Spd 5 AC 18 (+4 Size, +3 Natural +1 Dex) Melee +10 Touch SA Deliver Touch attack From Master SQ Alertness, Improved Evasion, Share Spell, Empathic Link, Speak with Master  SV +5 Fort +12 Ref +14 Will; AL NG; Str 1 Dex 12 Con 11 Int 8 Wis 14 Cha 4
Skills
Hide +21, Spot +5


----------



## Arknath (Jul 25, 2003)

Hello all!

Terribly sorry about my absence during the week, but I was VERY busy.  Today we will be starting the campaign, whether or not I have all your characters approved.  However, there are only two officially "stamped" characters and those belong to Mordane76 and Someone.  I am about to go over the rest of your characters and then I will post the first "response" post on the IC thread.

Stay tuned today for more details.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 25, 2003)

Rino: I noticed a few things with your character...please help me out.

1) Dexterity: Your Dex mod is +3, not +4.  You'd need an 18 or 19 for that. You got the right mod in your AC, just not your init or Reflex save, so your initiative is +7 and your Reflex +11.

2) I'm going to be using 3.5E haste eventually, so you may want to rethink the "speed" quality of your armor.

3) I have yet to run across it, but 3.5E also doesn't allow for stacking of enhancement bonuses for bows and arrows, IIRC.

4) Your icy burst crit damage is 1d10 unless you can tell me otherwise.

This is as far as I've gotten on your character.  Please let me know if you want to make the above changes to equipment.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 25, 2003)

Before you look through my character, you might want to check your email.  The Word doc I sent you breaks down the stat blocks and for the most part explains what I did and how I did it.  I am not sure you are receiving my email though, please let me know.


----------



## Rino (Jul 25, 2003)

i have to 3.5books (only DMG and MM) and i'll look over my char and so what i come up with


----------



## Someone (Jul 25, 2003)

Now that i have the 3.5 SRD printed, I´ll revise my character. At a first glance, there´s not much to revise, except renaming Teleport without error, toning down the energy resistances and relocate Scry skill points.

Would you allow to change a spell or two?


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 25, 2003)

Doh!  Just noticed something in the revision document.  Even though they're roughly the same power-level as Celestial (which are listed in the 3.5MM as ECL +2) creatures, Axiomatic creatures have been ruled as ECL +*4*.

Grr.  +4 is a bit much for some (ineffective at Epic level) SR, energy resistance & smite chaos.  Guess I'll be switching from Axiomatic to either Celestial or Aasimar.


----------



## Someone (Jul 25, 2003)

That must be an errata. Celestials continue to be +2, and give better bonuses. I´ll too change to Celestial template though if Arknath wants to enforce the rule anyway.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 25, 2003)

Wrahn: I've gotten all your emails, but have not had the time to respond.  I will do so promptly.

Rino: I appreciate it as it would be a help to me.

Someone: Do you mean the way spells work or your spell choice? The latter is fine while the former depends on the spell and your idea.

Pyrex: The SRD says that?  I don't see that in the books but I will look at Axiomatic and let you know.

All: I would appreciate that you keep track of the changes you're making to your characters so that I don't have to go over them again.  I've devised my own quick reference system and would hate to have to spend a lot of time on redoing it.

Starting soon!


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 25, 2003)

Arknath -- 

I was perusing the 3.5 DMG, and I noticed that the Vestments of Faith no longer exist (at least not as an item of the same name).  What should I do about those?


I'm working on my making Iuris 3.5 compliant... but there a few things I have to finish.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 26, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Pyrex: The SRD says that?  I don't see that in the books but I will look at Axiomatic and let you know.*




Axiomatic isn't in the SRD, you need to d/l the 3.5 update guide...

"*Axiomatic*: Gain fire, electricity, cold and sonic resistance 5.  Gain f, e, c and s resistance 10 if 12 hd or more.  They have a level adjustment of +4" -- DnD35_Update_booklet.pdf pg 26


----------



## Arknath (Jul 26, 2003)

Pyrex: Let's stay with the +2 and see how it works.  I don't think that +4 is a fair assessment of ER 10 in four types.

Velenne: Could you send me the base stats of your character so that I can look him over?

Mordane: Let me look into it.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 26, 2003)

I went to start the game and realized that I have not gotten a deity from everyone who was playing.  Please pick a patron deity to serve as it is crucial to the game.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 26, 2003)

I haven't had a chance to look at a complete listing (the link you gave was down and now dead) from the prologue post, I would choose Optimen, god of good.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 26, 2003)

The link for human deities doesn't seem to be working for me.  Signers usually don't worship deities, I'm not sure if they even do, but I suppose of theres a good or neutral god of thought and/or creation, that might work.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 26, 2003)

It took me a moment to figure out that a signer is the Sign of One faction from Planescape.  Is Xer'tai a member of the signers, do the signers actually exist here?  I guess I was assuming a custom cosmology, but I have no clue.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 26, 2003)

Well, it was in the preface of the PrC link I gave, but I'm not sure if arknath took a look at it yet.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 26, 2003)

Not a condemnation, just took me by suprise.  Waiting around for game post, surfing for avatars, read your post and it got me thinking.  Looking around for my Planescape stuff to figure out how much of a fruitcake Xer'tai is (no offense)


----------



## Someone (Jul 26, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *
> Someone: Do you mean the way spells work or your spell choice? The latter is fine while the former depends on the spell and your idea.
> *




The latter, along with one feat change (one of the extra spell feats became Substitution: cold, though it was a close call between it and Eschew Materials). Some spell selection had to change anyway, because some spells changed level.

Anaet´s patron deity is Ianua.

Edit: The revised character sheet is ready is you want it now.


----------



## Jaik (Jul 26, 2003)

I also can't seem to access the deities list.  Could someone with access to it e-mail it to me, or suggest a deity of skill or bravery?


----------



## Arknath (Jul 26, 2003)

Sorry guys, unsure as to why the links aren't working...but here are the new ones...

Human pantheon 

Dwarven pantheon


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 26, 2003)

Since Optimen is not on the list, I assume the council of five are not available to worship.  In which case I will go with Naristan.


----------



## Rino (Jul 26, 2003)

the patron diety of Nen: Xess


----------



## Jaik (Jul 26, 2003)

Okay, the link seems to work now.  I think I'll be a follower of Maelbireth.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 27, 2003)

Wrahn: They can be worshiped by mortals, but since the divine servants of the 5 are deities, it is quite beyond the scope of this campaign...thus they are not available for you.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 27, 2003)

I don't see a problem, just make Blaine a god, say divine rank 18 or so should do it 

By the way, go to bed, shesh only crazy people stay up till 2


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 27, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Pyrex: Let's stay with the +2 and see how it works.  I don't think that +4 is a fair assessment of ER 10 in four types.
> *




Great!  I'll revert the change and repost as Axiomatic (with a diety) real soon now. (probably monday morning as I'm not at my desk...)


----------



## Arknath (Jul 28, 2003)

Velenne: I've gone over your character and noticed these important details:

1) Since items will eventually become 3.5E compliant, I am enforcing that they start that way.  Therefore, your sword's awesome power will have to be changed in some way, as well as the effects of the haste and shield spell.  I will leave these to you to post the changes.

2) Your torc is essentially the same as a Cowl of Warding.  However, after reading the DMG (3.5E) and seeing the chart it has on "item affinities" (pg. 288, sidebar) I am going to say that your "Cowl of Warding" ability needs to be near your head in some form or fashion.  If this is as simple as changing your amulet and torc around, that's fine.  Otherwise, you will need to pay an additional 100,400gp to leave the torque where it is.

Let me know the changes you make and then things should be well with you.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 28, 2003)

Wrahn: I've taken a closer look at Blaine and here is what I've found.

1) Where can I find the Zenythri race?  We might have discussed this and my poor brain is not remembering.
2) Toad familiars have been changed to give a +3 to hit points, in 3.5E.  Using that now just saves lots of changes later.

3) We are definitely using the 3.5 edition of haste and shield spells

4) FYI, your shield technically gives a +1 shield bonus and +1 enhancement

5) What is Blaine's alignment?


Here are my responses to your assumptions: 

Intelligence is not retroactive, but items grant extra skill points (you are responsible for keeping track of how many should the item be lost/stolen/destroyed).

If by retail price you mean MP then you are correct (concerning the cost of creating items).

I do have all the listed books.

Spells can be filled in later, as you will have access to them through your deity. 

Get back to me with the details of the changes and I can move forward with your char.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 28, 2003)

One last thing before I hit the hay...

Pyrex and Sollir: I need deities from you both so that I can start the IC thread.  Please let me know ASAP (or point out where you already did and say "Bad blind DM!").


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 28, 2003)

Sorry, Naristan is just perfect for me


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 28, 2003)

Darn it, the no item, no retro active skill points I had prepared for,  oh well, back to the skill drawing board .  

Zenythri are the name of the Lawful Plane touched.

I bought 3.5 books this weekend, but have had little time to look at them.  I will see what I can do to make Blaine a bit more compliant tonight.

Blaine is NG.

I will email you my skills shortly.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 28, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Pyrex: Let's stay with the +2 and see how it works.  I don't think that +4 is a fair assessment of ER 10 in four types.
> *




To be clear, the passage above notes the _changes_ from the MotP Axiomatic template, not the entirety of it.  Axiomatic still grants Smite Chaos, SR and the Telepathic bond.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 28, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *One last thing before I hit the hay...
> 
> Pyrex and Sollir: I need deities from you both so that I can start the IC thread.  Please let me know ASAP (or point out where you already did and say "Bad blind DM!"). *




Sorry, didn't have a chance to go over the diety list until this morning.  Theron Silverbeard will serve Dehagadast.


----------



## Someone (Jul 28, 2003)

Arknath, The 3.5 version of Anaet is in the mail. I´ll revise the one in the rogue´s gallery if you want.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 28, 2003)

Someone: Yeah, please do that.  Is there any way that you can list the changes you made here so that I don't have to look over the entire character and compare it to my sheet?  It would make life for me a bit easier.


----------



## Someone (Jul 28, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Is there any way that you can list the changes you made here so that I don't have to look over the entire character and compare it to my sheet?  It would make life for me a bit easier.  *




The changes are detailed in the sheet I sen_t_.


----------



## Velenne (Jul 28, 2003)

Changes made:

* Conditional top AC reduced by 6 (total 64)
* Conditional +1 unnamed to attacks from Haste
* Torc and Amulet powers switched

I'm fine with the Awesome Power as-is using 3.5, but it would be nice if the item were to activate it instead of Ikatsu so it wouldn't take his action (see ELH 148 for more on this; it's at your discretion).  Up to you.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 29, 2003)

Not a problem...if you'll pay to have a _contingency_ cast upon it and specify the condition in which it activates (which will probably be "combat") then we'll try it without a /day limit and just have it be an automatic ability then we should be square.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 30, 2003)

Arknath, now that I've got the (hopefully) final version of my char posted in the Rogue's Gallery I'm looking to flesh out his background a little but find myself lacking some relevant information.  Do you have any info on your cosmology posted anywhere?  I'm trying to figure out where an Axiomatic Dwarf fits into the grand scheme of things...


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 30, 2003)

Arknath -- just checking on the Vestments of Faith question.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 30, 2003)

This version of Iuris should be 3.5E compliant.  I removed the vestments of faith until you inform me what to do with them.

Iuris, male hound archon Clr7/Ftr7; CR 25; ECL 25; Medium-size Outsider (Good, Lawful); HD 13d8+7d10+100; hp 274; Init +10; Spd 40 ft; AC 38 (+6 Dex, +9 natural, +8 armor, +5 deflection), touch 21, flat-footed 32; Melee Equitas’ Steel +36/+31/+26/+21 (2d6+21+1d6 fire/17-20x2 (+1d10 fire)), or bite +29 (1d8+11/x2), or 2 slams +24 (1d4+5/x2), or touch +29 (spell); Ranged Equitas’ Steel +31 (2d6+21+1d6 fire/17-20x2 (+1d10 fire)), or ranged touch +24 (spell); SA aura of menace, spells; SQ alternate form, damage reduction, darkvision 60 ft., immunities (electricity, petrification), low-light vision, magic circle against evil, poison resistance +4, scent, spell-like abilities, SR 30, greater teleport, tongues, turn undead 7/day; AL LG; SV Fort +27, Ref +22, Will +27; Str 33, Dex 22, Con 21, Int 15, Wis 27, Cha 19.
Skills and Feats: Climb +22 [0], Concentration +16 [10], Craft (weaponsmith) +23 [10], Hide +25 [8], Intimidate +9 [4], Jump +62 [10], Knowledge (arcana) +7 [4], Knowledge (religion) +10 [7], Listen +17 [8], Move Silently +17 [0], Profession (siege engineer) +17 [8], Sense Motive +19 [10], Spot +17 [8], Survival +13 [4], Swim +18 [6], Spellcraft +6 [3]; Dodge, Empower Turning, Epic Weapon Focus (greatsword), Epic Weapon Specialization (greatsword) Improved Initiative, Improved Scent, Mighty Leaping, Mobility, Power Attack, Uncanny Scent, Weapon Focus (greatsword), Weapon Specialization (greatsword).

Cleric Spells per Day: 6, 7, 6, 5, 4. Base DC 18 + Spell level. Domains: Glory (+2 bonus on turning check, +1d6 bonus on turning damage), Judgment (true strike 1/day against anyone who has wounded me within 24 hours as a free action). Normal spells prepared: 0 – cure minor wounds, detect magic x2, read magic, mending, guidance; 1—Prevarication’s bounty, burial blessing, cure light wounds x2, doom, sanctuary, bless; 2—knife spray, Hedrada’s balance, cure moderate wounds, consecrate, shield other, zone truth, hold person; 3—searing light, sword stream, cure serious wounds, dispel magic, wind wall; 4—discern lies, cure critical wounds, dismissal, sending

Aura of Menace (Su): Iuris is surrounded by a 20-foot aura of menace. Creatures within this area must make a Will save (DC 19) or take a –2 morale penalty on all attacks, AC, and saves for one day, or until the they successfully hit Iuris.  A creature that resists Iuris' Aura cannot be affected again for 24 hours.

Alternate Form (Sp): Iuris can assume the form of any normal canine animal as a standard action, similar to a polymorph self spell but allowing only canine forms. While in canine form, Iuris’ land speed becomes 60 feet, and he gains a +4 circumstance bonus on Hide and Survival checks.

Damage Reduction (Ex and Su): Iuris possesses a natural DR 10/evil.

Darkvision (Ex): Iuris can see in the dark up to 60 feet.

Immunities (Ex): Iuris is immune to electricity damage and petrification effects.

Low-Light Vision (Ex): Iuris can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.

Magic Circle against Evil (Su): Iuris can create a magic circle against evil that continually surrounds him, as a Sor20. This ability is usable at will as a free action.

Poison Resistance (Ex): Iuris receives a +4 bonus on all saves versus poison.

Scent (Ex): Iuris can detect opponents by sense of smell, at a range of up to 60 feet. He can pinpoint the location of an opponent by smell within 20 feet.

Spell-like Abilities (Sp): Iuris can use the following abilities at will, as a Caster Level 6 – aid, continual flame, detect evil, and message.

Spell Resistance (Ex): Iuris possesses spell resistance 30.

Greater Teleport (Su): Iuris can teleport without error at will, at a Caster Level of 14, except that he can only transport himself plus up to 50 pounds of objects.

Tongues (Su): Iuris can speak with any creature that has a language, as per the tongues spell cast at a Caster Level of 14. This ability is always active, unless Iuris chooses to disable it as a free action. The effect can be dispelled, but Iuris may create it again on his next turn as a free action.

Turn/Destroy Undead (Su): Iuris can attempt to turn undead up to 7 times a day. The turning check is 1d20+6, and the turning damage is 3d6+13. Iuris turns as a Clr9. Normally, Iuris will use the Empower Turning feat from his holy symbol, which makes these rolls 1d20+4, and 5d6+13 for turning damage as a Clr9.

Possessions: Equitas’ Steel (+4 keen, throwing, returning, flaming burst greatsword), headband of perfect excellence, robe of epic resistance +6, Equitas’ Security (shadowed, silent moves, sacred bracers of armor +8), ring of protection +5, Equitas’ Grace (ring of climbing, jumping, and feather falling), greater holy symbol of Equitas, left arm of nyr, belt of many pockets, hammer of the weaponsmith, weightless scabbard, pearl of power (2 spells), luckstone, prayer book

Iuris has read and benefited from a +5 Tome for Str, Con, Int, Wis, and Cha.

Keep – Equitas’ Bastion (Lighthouse Keep [see Sword and Fist])
10K in furnishing
20 soliders
10 house servants

Weight Carried: 4 lb.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 31, 2003)

Someone: You're good to go...please post your updates to the Rogues Gallery

Mordane: Could you please post the specific changes for me?  I would appreciate it. Let's try the Vestments at 10/magic and see how that works...cool?

Velenne: Let me know about the staff power and then post your character in the RG.

that should put me at three characters done...I'll post another IC post tonight...RL kinda busy for a while...


----------



## Arknath (Jul 31, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> To be clear, the passage above notes the changes from the MotP Axiomatic template, not the entirety of it.  Axiomatic still grants Smite Chaos, SR and the Telepathic bond. *




Wow!  I did miss this.  That is a horse of a very different color.  Don't have my MotP with me can you tell me the SR?

Note to all Axiomatic characters: I will have to give more consideration to the Axiomatic template LA.  I had understood that the only benefits were the ER and that did not warrant a +4...these other abilities may warrant it...sorry! Don't change anything yet...


----------



## Someone (Jul 31, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow!  I did miss this.  That is a horse of a very different color.  Don't have my MotP with me can you tell me the SR?
> 
> Note to all Axiomatic characters: I will have to give more consideration to the Axiomatic template LA.  I had understood that the only benefits were the ER and that did not warrant a +4...these other abilities may warrant it...sorry! Don't change anything yet... *




The benefits are the following: 

- You look cool
- SR equal to 5+HD IIRC (it was 2xHD, but anyway both cap at 25, hardly relevant at epic levels)
- Energy resistances.
- Hive mind. This is the trickier: the more players have the same race with this template, the more useful it becomes. Right now, the only way we could benefit from it is shapechanging into the same axiomatic creature.

The celestial template is +2 EL and gives look cool, same SR, almost same energy resistances and damage reduction. Hive mind is hardly a +2 EL in himself, IMO, and is worth nothing in our group.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 31, 2003)

Okay --

SR went up from 19 to 30.

DC for Aura of Menace went down from 24 to 19.  Text on the effect changed to reflect 3.5 reading (person can now over come penalties just by hitting me).

References to spells as a Sor changed to simply Caster Level X.

Teleport without Error becomes greater teleport.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 31, 2003)

Iuris, male hound archon Clr7/Ftr7; CR 25; ECL 25; Medium-size Outsider (Good, Lawful); HD 13d8+7d10+100; hp 274; Init +10; Spd 40 ft; AC 38 (+6 Dex, +9 natural, +8 armor, +5 deflection), touch 21, flat-footed 32; Melee Equitas’ Steel +36/+31/+26/+21 (2d6+21+1d6 fire/17-20x2 (+1d10 fire)), or bite +29 (1d8+11/x2), or 2 slams +24 (1d4+5/x2), or touch +29 (spell); Ranged Equitas’ Steel +31 (2d6+21+1d6 fire/17-20x2 (+1d10 fire)), or ranged touch +24 (spell); SA aura of menace, spells; SQ alternate form, damage reduction, darkvision 60 ft., immunities (electricity, petrification), low-light vision, magic circle against evil, poison resistance +4, scent, spell-like abilities, SR 30, greater teleport, tongues, turn undead 7/day; AL LG; SV Fort +27, Ref +22, Will +27; Str 33, Dex 22, Con 21, Int 15, Wis 27, Cha 19.
Skills and Feats: Climb +22 [0], Concentration +16 [10], Craft (weaponsmith) +23 [10], Hide +25 [8], Intimidate +9 [4], Jump +62 [10], Knowledge (arcana) +7 [4], Knowledge (religion) +10 [7], Listen +17 [8], Move Silently +17 [0], Profession (siege engineer) +17 [8], Sense Motive +19 [10], Spot +17 [8], Survival +13 [4], Swim +18 [6], Spellcraft +6 [3]; Dodge, Empower Turning, Epic Weapon Focus (greatsword), Epic Weapon Specialization (greatsword) Improved Initiative, Improved Scent, Mighty Leaping, Mobility, Power Attack, Uncanny Scent, Weapon Focus (greatsword), Weapon Specialization (greatsword).

Cleric Spells per Day: 6, 7, 6, 5, 4. Base DC 18 + Spell level. Domains: Glory (+2 bonus on turning check, +1d6 bonus on turning damage), Judgment (true strike 1/day against anyone who has wounded me within 24 hours as a free action). Normal spells prepared: 0 – cure minor wounds, detect magic x2, read magic, mending, guidance; 1—Prevarication’s bounty, burial blessing, cure light wounds x2, doom, sanctuary, bless; 2—knife spray, Hedrada’s balance, cure moderate wounds, consecrate, shield other, zone truth, hold person; 3—searing light, sword stream, cure serious wounds, dispel magic, wind wall; 4—discern lies, cure critical wounds, dismissal, sending

Aura of Menace (Su): Iuris is surrounded by a 20-foot aura of menace. Creatures within this area must make a Will save (DC 19) or take a –2 morale penalty on all attacks, AC, and saves for one day, or until the they successfully hit Iuris.  A creature that resists Iuris' Aura cannot be affected again for 24 hours.

Alternate Form (Sp): Iuris can assume the form of any normal canine animal as a standard action, similar to a polymorph self spell but allowing only canine forms. While in canine form, Iuris’ land speed becomes 60 feet, and he gains a +4 circumstance bonus on Hide and Survival checks.

Damage Reduction (Ex and Su): Iuris possesses a natural DR 10/evil.  His vestments of faith also grant him DR 10/magic.  Overall, Iuris therefore possesses DR 10/evil and magic.

Darkvision (Ex): Iuris can see in the dark up to 60 feet.

Immunities (Ex): Iuris is immune to electricity damage and petrification effects.

Low-Light Vision (Ex): Iuris can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.

Magic Circle against Evil (Su): Iuris can create a magic circle against evil that continually surrounds him, as a Caster Level 20. This ability is usable at will as a free action.

Poison Resistance (Ex): Iuris receives a +4 bonus on all saves versus poison.

Scent (Ex): Iuris can detect opponents by sense of smell, at a range of up to 60 feet. He can pinpoint the location of an opponent by smell within 20 feet.

Spell-like Abilities (Sp): Iuris can use the following abilities at will, as a Caster Level 6 – aid, continual flame, detect evil, and message.

Spell Resistance (Ex): Iuris possesses spell resistance 30.

Greater Teleport (Su): Iuris can greater teleport at will, at a Caster Level of 14, except that he can only transport himself plus up to 50 pounds of objects.

Tongues (Su): Iuris can speak with any creature that has a language, as per the tongues spell cast at a Caster Level of 14. This ability is always active, unless Iuris chooses to disable it as a free action. The effect can be dispelled, but Iuris may create it again on his next turn as a free action.

Turn/Destroy Undead (Su): Iuris can attempt to turn undead up to 7 times a day. The turning check is 1d20+6, and the turning damage is 3d6+13. Iuris turns as a Clr9. Normally, Iuris will use the Empower Turning feat from his holy symbol, which makes these rolls 1d20+4, and 5d6+13 for turning damage as a Clr9.

Possessions: Equitas’ Steel (+4 keen, throwing, returning, flaming burst greatsword), headband of perfect excellence, robe of epic resistance +6, Equitas’ Security (shadowed, silent moves, sacred bracers of armor +8), ring of protection +5, Equitas’ Grace (ring of climbing, jumping, and feather falling), greater holy symbol of Equitas, left arm of nyr, belt of many pockets, hammer of the weaponsmith, weightless scabbard, pearl of power (2 spells), luckstone, vestments of faith, prayer book

Iuris has read and benefited from a +5 Tome for Str, Con, Int, Wis, and Cha.

Keep – Equitas’ Bastion (Lighthouse Keep [see Sword and Fist])
10K in furnishing
20 soliders
10 house servants

Weight Carried: 4 lb.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 31, 2003)

On a direct comparison between Celestial and Axiomatic, Axiomatic probably comes out slightly ahead.

Celestial gets two resistances, Axiomatic gets four.

Both get one Smite attack per day.

Both have HD+5 SR (max 25.  Pretty much pointless at Epic)

Celestial has DR (10/magic.  Not that great at Epic either).

The real difference is the 'Telepathic Bond' power, but it is of questionable usefulness.

'Telepathic Bond' lets you communicate with any other Axiomatic creature _of the same type_ within 300'.  The major benefit is that unless all such creatures are flanked/flat-footed/suprised, none of them are.

Since I don't expect to be in the company of other Axiomatic Dwarves all that often I didn't figure this warranted +2 LA.

Edit:  Telepathic Bond is 300' not 100'.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 31, 2003)

Pyrex: Headband of Perfect Exellence gives +6 enhancement to Str, Con and WISDOM, not Dex...this might change some of your skills and abilities, please inform me what you would like to do.  Also, your natural speed is not 30', it's 20.  However, the boots will change the final speed.

Wrahn: I have your saves as F+22 R+28 W+27.  Where is the other +1 to all and the +1 to will coming from? You list the feat Duplicated Spell from Tome and Blood, but it doesn't exist.  Do you mean Repeat Spell?

All: If you take the Skill Focus feat, it works like such:

Feat gives you +4 to skill and makes skill a class skill for all classes.

Also, regarding skills: If you have ranks in a skill that has been changed in 3.5E please make the appropriate adjustments.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 31, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Pyrex: Headband of Perfect Exellence gives +6 enhancement to Str, Con and WISDOM, not Dex...this might change some of your skills and abilities, please inform me what you would like to do.  Also, your natural speed is not 30', it's 20.  However, the boots will change the final speed.
> *




Oops.  How 'bout we call it a "Headband of Physical Excellence" then and have it boost Str/Con/Dex which is what I was after anyway.

I am aware that Dwarven base speed is 20'.  The boots however increase it to 30'.  For clarity, I'll note that on my character sheet though.


----------



## Arknath (Aug 1, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oops.  How 'bout we call it a "Headband of Physical Excellence" then and have it boost Str/Con/Dex which is what I was after anyway.
> 
> I am aware that Dwarven base speed is 20'.  The boots however increase it to 30'.  For clarity, I'll note that on my character sheet though.  *




That's what I figured...just clarifying..


----------



## Someone (Aug 1, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *You list the feat Duplicated Spell from Tome and Blood, but it doesn't exist.  Do you mean Repeat Spell?
> *




It´s probably Twin Spell. I made the same mistake, I´m correcting it now.


----------



## Arknath (Aug 1, 2003)

Jaik: You still around? I've not posted on your character because it is the most detailed mechanics-wise.  Let me know so I can post my thoughts.

Wrahn: What is Blaine's primary weapon?

Sollir: You still with us?


----------



## Jaik (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm still here, just waiting to see what you thought.  I found one mistake myself, in that I forgot to factor in my weapon focus feat in the rapier atacks, so those bonuses should all be higher by 1.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 1, 2003)

He has 3 weapons he uses, changing as situations dictate:

Heavy Mace (Masterwork)
Shortbow (+1 Frost, Holy,+2 Strength)
Staff (of Power)

He commonly has Greater Magic Weapon cast on all three.


----------



## Rino (Aug 1, 2003)

i'm back again from my short vacation. i'm up to speed with the happenins so far in the IC


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 1, 2003)

Hey Jaik,

Have you actually posted your character and I missed it?  I thought you were playing the Paragon Aasimar, but read back and saw that you were changing to a rogue (sorry, I missed those posts when I read the thread, I assumed we were missing a rogue, but apparently not.  Wasn't trying to take your "thunder")  In anycase, my hat off to you, I am usually the one who makes the DM go into seizures due to the complexity of my characters.  My condolences to you Arknath


----------



## Jaik (Aug 2, 2003)

Actually, I never posted the character, jsut e-mailed it directly.  I also decided against a full rogue, or even a mostly-rogue and went more towards a fighter type, with some stealth on the side, but still with a distinctly celestial flavor.  It's neat, it's fun, it'll be a royal pain to figure out how many dice to roll for damage (Sorry about that).  Just for everyone else's enjoyment, here's Cho, dashing warrior for good:

Name: Cho
Race: Aasimar
Gender: Male
AL: LG
LVL: 24 
Class: Rogue 3/Paladin 3/Fighter 4/Duelist 14

Speed: 60ft/round (boots)
Init: +14 (dex+improved initiative)
HP: 396
AC: 49 (10+10dex+6shield+6armor+5natural+7int+5deflection)

Stats:
STR 19 +4  (13+6ench)
DEX 31 +10 (14+5inher+6lvl+6ench)
CON 25 +7  (14+5inher+6ench)
INT 25 +7  (14+5inher+6ench)
WIS 16 +3  (8+2race+6ench)
CHA 22 +6  (9+5inher+6ench+2racial)


Saves:
F: 26 (4fighter+3paladin+1rogue+3duelist+2epic+6cha+7con)
R: 30 (1fighter+1paladin+3rogue+7duelist+2epic+6cha+10dex)
W: 17 (1fighter+1paladin+1rogue+3duelist+2epic+6cha+3wis)

BaB: 22/17/12/7
Melee base: 26/21/16/11
Ranged base: 32/27/22/17

Melee:
"Divine Wrath" Keen Force Screaming Rapier +5
38/38/33/28/23(bracers of the blinding strike give an extra attack)
1d6+15+4d6(precise strike)+1d6(force)+1d6(sonic)+2d6(holy, see feats) 12-20/X2

Armor and Shield:
Feathered Buckler +5

Feats + special abilties:
Dodge, Expertise, Mobility, Weapon Focus(Rapier), Ambidexterity, Weapon Specialization(Rapier), Improved Critical(Rapier), Improved Initiative, Combat Reflexes, Holy Strike, Epic Prowess, Combat Insight(WOTC website->epic insights->epic combatants)

Change Self at Will (Mask of Lies)
Constant Undetectable Alignment effect (Mask of Lies)
Extra attack each round (Bracers)
30 points of resistance to all energy types (Ring)
Doubled movement rate, jumping distance not limited, haste 3 times/day, 20 rounds each (boots)
Half-concealment, 20% miss chance (mantle)
nondetection as the spell (mantle)
See in all directions, darvision 120', see all invisible/ethereal within 120' (robe)
Keeps dex when flat-footed, cannot be flanked (robe)
May fly as the spell for 50 minutes per day (buckler)
Light 1/day as 24th-level sorcerer (race)
Detect Evil at will (Paladin)
Lay on Hands: May cure up to 18 hit points/day
Divine Healthe:Immune to all diseases
Aura of Courgae: Immune to fear, +4 morale bonus vs fear within 10'
Smite Evil 1/day, +6 attack/+level to damage
Remove Disease 1/week
Turn Undead 9/day as 1st-level cleric
+2d6 Sneak Attack
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC)

Skills: (ranks+stat+other)=total
Balance (15+10+20(boots)+2(synergy))=47
Bluff (8+6+5(mask))=19
Climb (8+4+20(boots))=32
Disable Device (2+7)=9
Escape Artist (13+10)=23
Hide (12+10+30(mantle))=52
Jump (21+4+20(boots)+2(synergy))=47
Knowledge(Religion) (6+7)=13
Listen (10+3+2(race))=15
Move Silently (15+10+30(mantle))=55
Open Lock (2+7)=9
Ride (6+10)=16
Search (3+7+15(robe))=25
Sense Motive (12+3)=15
Spot (16+3+15(robe)+2(race))=36
Swim (4+4)=8
Tumble (11+10+20(boots)+2(synergy))=43

Equipment:
Bracers of the Blinding Strike (102,000)
Belt of Mighty Prowess (108,000)
Ring of Universal Elemental Resistance, Major (216,000)
Boots of Swiftness (256,000)
Mantle of Great Stealth (242,000)
Amulet of Natural Armor +5 (50,000)
Headband of Intellect +6 (36,000)
Robe of Eyes (90,000)
Mask of Lies (17,000)
Ring of Protection +5 (50,000)
Feathered Buckler +5 (49,000)
"Divine Wrath" Keen Force Screaming Rapier +5 (200,000)
Books of Dex, Con, Int, Cha +5 (550,000 total)
Heward's Handy Haversack (2,000)
Vest of Charisma +6 (36,000)
Gloves of Wisdom +6 (36,000)

24,000 gold remaining.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 3, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> *
> Name: Cho
> Race: Aasimar
> Gender: Male
> ...




Not to rain on your parade or anything, but Keen and Improved Crit don't stack in 3.5.  You may want to trade the 'Keen' property out for something else.


----------



## Jaik (Aug 5, 2003)

Hmm, good point.  After further thought, it seems like  bad idea for a stealth-oritented character to carry a weapon that buzzes loudly at all times and screams upon contact.  

Arknath, I'm going to have to rethink Divine Wrath's abilities, just as a heads-up.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 5, 2003)

Whoops, still here.  When I read my character's little snippet, and you said more info coming, I thought you meant for that scene-as there wasn't much for me to do.  I guess I could post contemplation, but that's pretty much a given for the current situation.  Just my thoughts, though, I'll try to post today.


----------



## Jaik (Aug 5, 2003)

After a short review, I would like to switch the rapier to a +5 axiomatic bane (evil outsider) ghost touch rapier.

I'll send an updated sheet asap.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 7, 2003)

Arknath,

Are you done going through characters?  Should we post the finished characters in the Rogues Gallery?


----------



## Arknath (Aug 8, 2003)

Unfortunately not, I wanted to start the rp before I was finished because I'm going over them with a fine-toothed comb.

I should be finished soon, though...


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 8, 2003)

That is a good plan, just hadn't heard from you here for a while, so I thought I would check


----------



## Arknath (Aug 20, 2003)

Jaik: Are you still around? You're up in the IC thread!


----------



## Jaik (Aug 20, 2003)

Oops, sorry about that, I was waiting for an OK on my character.  I'll head right over.

[Edit]
Umm, which one is for me?  I don't see my character's name anywhere...


----------



## Arknath (Aug 25, 2003)

I thought you were Ninivir??

*goes and checks everything...*


----------



## Jaik (Aug 25, 2003)

I thought I was Cho...Guess I should pick longer names.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 3, 2003)

Ark?  You there?  We still playing?


----------



## Arknath (Sep 3, 2003)

Guys,

Sorry for disappearing on you...life has been full of ups and downs lately (mostly downs) but I think things are returning to normal.  I will hopefully have a post up today or tomorrow and we can continue playing.

Again, 101 apologies.

Ark


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 6, 2003)

No problem...  I'm ready whenever you are...


----------



## Someone (Sep 6, 2003)

We all have put a lot of work in this game, and are eager to continue it when you´re ready, Arknath.


----------



## Arknath (Sep 9, 2003)

Wow...

Didn't realize that you guys were into the game this much...I came here tonight to end it...just lots of stuff going on right now...but if you guys are willing to wait for a while....I can start it back up at a later date...shouldn't be more than a few weeks....i'm chasing after a certain job right now that has me studying night and day....hopefully I'll catch it...either way, I'll have more free time whether I get it or not.

What do you guys say?


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 9, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> Wow...
> 
> Didn't realize that you guys were into the game this much...I came here tonight to end it...just lots of stuff going on right now...but if you guys are willing to wait for a while....I can start it back up at a later date...shouldn't be more than a few weeks....i'm chasing after a certain job right now that has me studying night and day....hopefully I'll catch it...either way, I'll have more free time whether I get it or not.
> 
> What do you guys say?




Sure.  Just *ahem* keep us posted.


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 9, 2003)

I am... Game


----------



## Someone (Sep 9, 2003)

> What do you guys say?




No problem, if I´m still here.


----------



## Velenne (Sep 9, 2003)

One of these days I hope to have my character show up.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 9, 2003)

*whistles*

Still around


----------



## Rino (Sep 10, 2003)

also still around


----------



## Jaik (Sep 10, 2003)

I can wait for something as promising as this...


----------



## Arknath (Oct 20, 2003)

I am close to breathing new life into this one....I need to know who's still around...


----------



## Jaik (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm still checking in.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 20, 2003)

Still here.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 20, 2003)

Here


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 20, 2003)

Still here.


----------



## Someone (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi!


----------



## Arknath (Oct 21, 2003)

New post is up....let's get this thing back on track


----------



## Arknath (Oct 22, 2003)

So from the posts that I have received I have discovered that there are 5 players out of 8 that are currently here.  This will allow two more players to enter the game, so I'm reopening recruitment.


----------



## Keia (Oct 22, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> So from the posts that I have received I have discovered that there are 5 players out of 8 that are currently here.  This will allow two more players to enter the game, so I'm reopening recruitment.




I might be interested . . . whatcha need? 

Keia


----------



## Arknath (Oct 23, 2003)

Don't know how much you've read but the basics of the game is a planar game.  The character creation stuff is in the first post and you can follow those until ya have some questions...


----------



## Jemal (Oct 23, 2003)

oooh, An Epic game I can play in that might actually stay around for a while?  I believe I expressed interest early on though it was full.


----------



## Arknath (Oct 23, 2003)

You're always welcome, Jemal...just go over the character creation stuff and let me know what you're interested in.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 23, 2003)

Well, I just have one question while I'm looking it over, What are the current characters (The ones that're still around)?


----------



## Arknath (Oct 23, 2003)

Currently:

Aasimar Sor23
Zenthryi Rog4/Wiz5/Lore4/ArcTri10
Aasimar Sam14/Iajutsu Master10
Astral Deva Rgr5
Axiomatic Dwarf Ftr23


----------



## Keia (Oct 23, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> Currently:
> 
> Aasimar Sor23
> Zenthryi Rog4/Wiz5/Lore4/ArcTri10
> ...




So we have no cleric . . . I thought there was a duelist still active?

Anyway, I'm not interested in building an epic cleric.  I'll look into savage species to determine ECL's and what races I could be.  I would prefer a wizard of somekind, perhaps an archmage . . . But if we definitely need a cleric, I can probably work something up.  

Did I read right that you are not using the 3.5 PrC's?  I don't remember if that was this thread or not.

Also, are psionics allowed - perhaps an Epic psion (probably following Naristan), using the Malhavoc psionics book, and I'll have to check if that race in there was planar. . .

Keia


----------



## Jaik (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah, I'm playing an epic duelist (Cho) Aasimar.  I forget the exact level allocation I used, but he's a decent-level duelist.


----------



## Arknath (Oct 23, 2003)

Jaik...do you mind sending me your character again? I have you down as an Astral Deva Rgr 5....i think i got confused at some point


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 23, 2003)

I think Blaine is 4th level rogue, 5th level wizard, 5th level Loremaster and 10th level Arcane trickster as Zenythri (the Lawful plane touched) are +1 ECL.

Oh and Blaine can heal, he is terribly versitile in his abilities (largely due to a wide variety of staves, Use Magical Device, and the Master staff feat), but not as well as a cleric, and he has no ability to ressurect outsiders either.  So a Cleric would be a boon to the party, but not a necessity.


----------



## Jaik (Oct 23, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> Jaik...do you mind sending me your character again? I have you down as an Astral Deva Rgr 5....i think i got confused at some point




The Astral Deva Ranger 5 was Ninivir, someone else's character that you confused me with when you first started the IC thread     Cho is a mish-mash of rogue, paladin, fighter, and duelist.  He's actually posted on page 8 of this thread, with a small weapon change on page 9.  I don't know if I still have the e-mail laying around.  If I don't, I'll do some cut-and-paste-ing and send it to you tonight.

Oh, sorry again for all the dice he rolls when he hits something, depending on what it is...


----------



## Arknath (Oct 24, 2003)

Ah...yes....Now I understand....

I've found your character sheet in my old mail....i'll get to staring at it in a bit...


----------



## Keia (Oct 24, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> So we have no cleric . . . I thought there was a duelist still active?
> 
> Anyway, I'm not interested in building an epic cleric.  I'll look into savage species to determine ECL's and what races I could be.  I would prefer a wizard of somekind, perhaps an archmage . . . But if we definitely need a cleric, I can probably work something up.
> 
> ...




Anything on my questions, Arknath?

Keia


----------



## Arknath (Oct 25, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> Ah...yes....Now I understand....
> 
> I've found your character sheet in my old mail....i'll get to staring at it in a bit...




*blink*

I totally missed that....how? I dunno...

Play what you'd like to play...no requirements here...

No, anything 3.5 is good....anything Malhavoc is good....Rule 0 applies....

Psionics are allowed....psionics are different...see above for books allowed...

There...fixed that...


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 25, 2003)

Sorry I was away -- my wife has been sick... but I'm still here as well!


----------



## Keia (Oct 25, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *blink*
> 
> I totally missed that....how? I dunno...




Okay,

I'm creating . . will be a couple of days (r/l stuff) - probably Tuesday to see final product

Keia


----------



## Arknath (Oct 26, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Sorry I was away -- my wife has been sick... but I'm still here as well!




oooooo, excellent....I look forward to your next post... *evil grin*


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 26, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> oooooo, excellent....I look forward to your next post... *evil grin*





Ummm... I need a response to a post I did back in August...


----------



## Arknath (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm Here I'm HERE!!


Sorry....had financial issues earlier this week...running around like a cockatrice with my head cut off....done....here at work....must...update...thread...


----------



## Keia (Oct 29, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> I'm Here I'm HERE!!




I'm here too. . . got busy over the weekend and lost my prime character building time.  Will work on it this evening and post the beginnings in this thread.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Oct 30, 2003)

Arknath,

I was looking at either a Lupinal (MM II) or a Githzerai Psion Nomad.  I would prefer the Lupinal, but I think the Level adjustment is +7.  Added to his 8 hit dice would make him incredibly weak.

Any suggestions on toning him down (maybe starting him at one hit die, etc.) or should I just go with the Githzerai.

Keia


----------



## Arknath (Oct 30, 2003)

I think Book of Exalted Deeds has Savage Species breakdowns of Lupinals doesn't it? If you can find that and give me a little blurb on the ECL you're lookng for, the Lupinal is fine with me...otherwise, you're probably better off with the Gith...


----------



## Keia (Oct 30, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> I think Book of Exalted Deeds has Savage Species breakdowns of Lupinals doesn't it? If you can find that and give me a little blurb on the ECL you're lookng for, the Lupinal is fine with me...otherwise, you're probably better off with the Gith...




No such luck on the Lupinal break down, at least in the exalted book or WOTC website.  I'll work on the Githzerai psion instead.  

Keia


----------



## Keia (Nov 5, 2003)

Still building the Gith, just having some trouble finding the time.  It's easy to spare time to post.  A lot more time is needed for building an Epic Character.  Again, sorry for the delay.

Keia


----------



## Arknath (Nov 6, 2003)

*puff...pant*

Ok...I'm here....Rolling into the new job was a little more exhausting than I thought...but I'm managing....

Not complaining however... 

Keep going Keia....we're moving slowly right now because I am (very happily) employed once more...trying to get my bearings...


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 6, 2003)

Congrats Ark, glad to hear you are among the gainfully employed


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 13, 2003)

So now that you've returned to the ranks of the employed, are we going to continue?


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 13, 2003)

Interesting question, we still alive here?


----------



## Arknath (Nov 13, 2003)

Update done....


----------



## Arknath (Nov 21, 2003)

I'm sad to say that this game has to come to an end.  I am noticing that it is becoming too much of a chore instead of a place for fun.  The world I'd built for this has left my heart (through RL stuff) and so I don't have much stake in it any longer...

I'm sorry that I have wasted your time in this endeavor...


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 21, 2003)

Bah, if it ain't fun for you, you shouldn't do it.  I learned a lot about epic level characters through Blaine.  Thanks at least for posting the end, seems a lot of games just die through inattention.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Ark, it was shaping up to be a lot of fun.

Thanks for letting us know though.


----------

